# Perchè tradisco!?



## OcchiBlu (23 Agosto 2011)

*Perchè tradisco!?*

ciao..sono nuova e non so bene come funziona qui..ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi...io tradisco...non per sesso...non per amore..non so perchè..forse tradisco per il semplice fatto che nessuno mi ha mai guardata e ora che iniziano a farlo sento di dover recuperare..ma anche questa è una cazzata! non lo so... ho un ragazzo che mi ama e mi vuole sposare..e io mi butto in altre storie...che durano un giorno o un mese non mi fa differenza...è come innamorarmi ogni volta di nuovo...desidero anltri uomini...e non riesco a smettere!!!!!


----------



## oceansize (23 Agosto 2011)

ciao benvenuta!
ma di lasciare libero il tuo ragazzo non hai intenzione?


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2011)

vattelapesca, scusa vado di fretta che ho una puntata di jersey shore.ma tu sdraiati  e racconta


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vattelapesca, scusa vado di fretta che ho una puntata di *jersey shore*.ma tu sdraiati  e racconta


Ma quanto sono tamarri ? 

E le donne ? Truccatissime e belle pienotte 

Occhiblu......ti sei risposta da sola......tradisci perchè hai bisogno di sentirti membro della Federazione Italiana Giovani Agricoltori......non ci sarebbe niente di male, anzi, siano benedette quelle come te che la danno via come se non fosse la loro......però magari se lasciassi quel povero Cristo del tuo ragazzo sarebbe anche meglio.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> ciao..sono nuova e non so bene come funziona qui..ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi...io tradisco...non per sesso...non per amore..non so perchè..forse tradisco per il semplice fatto che nessuno mi ha mai guardata e ora che iniziano a farlo sento di dover recuperare..ma anche questa è una cazzata! non lo so... ho un ragazzo che mi ama e mi vuole sposare..e io mi butto in altre storie...che durano un giorno o un mese non mi fa differenza...è come innamorarmi ogni volta di nuovo...desidero anltri uomini...e non riesco a smettere!!!!!


Dio ma che ingordona che sei...AHAHAHAAHAH...non è grave sai? Esistono proprio donne fatte così...
Sono le poliandre! Smetterai (forse) se ti innamori come mai in vita tua...
Sei lì che ti guardi allo specchio e ti dici...ma diosanto...che scuffia mi sono presa a sto giro eh?
Ci sono stati anni della mia vita, in cui io sono sopravissuto affettivamente grazie a quelle storielline lì, e non ne rinnego nessuna...anzi...almeno in quelle storielline mi sono sentito davvero amato eh?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quanto sono tamarri ?
> 
> E le donne ? Truccatissime e belle pienotte
> 
> Occhiblu......ti sei risposta da sola......tradisci perchè hai bisogno di sentirti membro della Federazione Italiana Giovani Agricoltori......non ci sarebbe niente di male, anzi, siano benedette quelle come te che la danno via come se non fosse la loro......però magari se lasciassi quel povero Cristo del tuo ragazzo sarebbe anche meglio.


Mannaggi a te....ho sputato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quanto sono tamarri ?
> 
> E le donne ? Truccatissime e belle pienotte
> 
> Occhiblu......ti sei risposta da sola......tradisci perchè hai bisogno di sentirti membro della Federazione Italiana Giovani Agricoltori......non ci sarebbe niente di male, anzi, siano benedette quelle come te che la danno via come se non fosse la loro......però magari se lasciassi quel povero Cristo del tuo ragazzo sarebbe anche meglio.


Tuba...badaben...è sto ragazzo ad essere innamorato di lei...lei non dice che ne è innamorata eh?
Io so come si sta quando dai per scontato che quello che provi per una persona sia ricambiato...e poi scopri che lei si godeva beata il fatto che ero io a correrle dietro...eh? E infatti come entrarono altri interessi in quella persona, io fui scaricato: ero diventato un ostacolo alla sua libertà...no?


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2011)

in effetti mica sei malata: molto generosa, bontà tua.
visto che è chiaro che per ora non è il caso di sposarsi ,molla il ragazzo e pascola nei verdi prati.
(come direbbe la saggia e colta snooki)


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti mica sei malata: molto generosa, bontà tua.
> visto che è chiaro che per ora non è il caso di sposarsi ,molla il ragazzo e pascola nei verdi prati.
> (come direbbe la saggia e colta snooki)


E perchè mai?
Fa comodo è avere un cagnolino buono e fedele eh?


----------



## oceansize (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quanto sono tamarri ?
> 
> E le donne ? Truccatissime e belle pienotte
> 
> Occhiblu......ti sei risposta da sola......tradisci perchè hai bisogno di sentirti membro della Federazione Italiana Giovani Agricoltori......non ci sarebbe niente di male, anzi, siano benedette quelle come te che la danno via *come se non fosse la loro*......però magari se lasciassi quel povero Cristo del tuo ragazzo sarebbe anche meglio.


lol


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mannaggi a te....ho sputato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Comunque non c'era nessuna malcelata ironia nel mio post :mrgreen:

A me le tipe tipo OcchiBlu non dispiacciono affatto. Sei giovane, piacente e vuoi divertirti. Fallo, poi fallo di nuovo, e poi di nuovo ancora. 

Conte, ti ho letto mentre scrivevo......a maggior ragione, lo mollasse, non lo facesse soffrire e vivesse la vita come più le piace.....troppo comodo così......tra parentesi....queste sono quelle che un giorno decidono che devono mettere la testa a posto, si sposano col ragazzo tanto bravo innamorato di loro che è tanto posato quanto loro scatastate, magari ci fanno due figli, e dopo qualche decenno si rendono contono dell'enorme cazzata che hanno fatto......


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti mica sei malata: molto generosa, bontà tua.
> visto che è chiaro che per ora non è il caso di sposarsi ,molla il ragazzo e pascola nei verdi prati.
> (come direbbe la saggia e colta snooki)


Non so chi sia snooki, chiedo perdono, ma condivido il pensiero....


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E perchè mai?
> Fa comodo è avere un cagnolino buono e fedele eh?


anche due ,se è per questo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque non c'era nessuna malcelata ironia nel mio post :mrgreen:
> 
> A me le tipe tipo OcchiBlu non dispiacciono affatto. Sei giovane, piacente e vuoi divertirti. Fallo, poi fallo di nuovo, e poi di nuovo ancora.
> 
> Conte, ti ho letto mentre scrivevo......a maggior ragione, lo mollasse, non lo facesse soffrire e vivesse la vita come più le piace.....troppo comodo così......tra parentesi....queste sono quelle che un giorno decidono che devono mettere la testa a posto, si sposano col ragazzo tanto bravo innamorato di loro che è tanto posato quanto loro scatastate, magari ci fanno due figli, e dopo qualche decenno si rendono contono dell'enorme cazzata che hanno fatto......


Senti è agosto, fà un caldo boia non puoi continuare a farti quotare, mi stanco......
Facciamo che ti quoto una sola volta al giorno in un singolo post e vale per tutti?:up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Agosto 2011)

Tradisci perchè ti piace, mi sembra ovvio.
Ti piace conquistare, sapere di piacere agli uomini, pensare di recuperare il "tempo perduto"...
Niente di male se tu fossi da sola.

Del tuo ragazzo non te ne importa nulla, ti fa comodo, in quanto innamorato è pronto ad esaudire ogni tuo desiderio.


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2011)

a quanto  pare siamo tutti d'accordo: dai che ci dai che vai bene ma libera senza il cane che lo passi al conte.
pratica evasa, avanti un altro


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

Hai scoperto di avere la Figa ed hai scoperto che c'è chi ci sbava dietro e godi come un riccio nei giochi di potere che con il tuo ragazzo non puoi fare. Lascia il tuo ragazzo e lascia ogni speranza di avere una famiglie e così via, tu sei una di quelle donne generose che noi tutti ometti vorremo incontrare da single.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai scoperto di avere la Figa ed hai scoperto che c'è chi ci sbava dietro e godi come un riccio nei giochi di potere che con il tuo ragazzo non puoi fare. Lascia il tuo ragazzo e lascia ogni speranza di avere una famiglie e così via, tu sei una di quelle donne generose che noi tutti ometti vorremo incontrare da single.


Daniè, magari ad incontrarla una donna che in piena coscienza compie i passi quando li deve compiere. Giovane e Figa ? Ti diverti (e impari l'arte e la metti da parte). Tra un diverimento e l'altro incontri quello di cui t'innamori e sempre in piena coscienza realizzi che il tempo dei divertimenti è finito e vuoi divertirti solo con lui e in in modi diversi. Si chiama crescere. Si chiama crescere con cervello. Guarda le storie del forum, non sono forse, almeno la maggioranza ovvio certo non tutte, dovute a malesseri di persone che hanno fatto scelte sbagliate in tempi sbagliati. E le scelte sbagliate in tempi sbagliati si fanno quando non hai tutti gli elementi a disposizione per decidere serenamente; e certi elementi li hai solo con l'esperienza.

My two cents.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Daniè, magari ad incontrarla una donna che in piena coscienza compie i passi quando li deve compiere. Giovane e Figa ? Ti diverti (e impari l'arte e la metti da parte). Tra un diverimento e l'altro incontri quello di cui t'innamori e sempre in piena coscienza realizzi che il tempo dei divertimenti è finito e vuoi divertirti solo con lui e in in modi diversi. Si chiama crescere. Si chiama crescere con cervello. Guarda le storie del forum, non sono forse, almeno la maggioranza ovvio certo non tutte, dovute a malesseri di persone che hanno fatto scelte sbagliate in tempi sbagliati. E le scelte sbagliate in tempi sbagliati si fanno quando non hai tutti gli elementi a disposizione per decidere serenamente; e certi elementi li hai solo con l'esperienza.
> 
> My two cents.


Mi ritrovo molto in quello che hai appena scritto. Non so ancora se la mia è stata una scelta sbagliata ma sicuramente non avevo abbastanza elementi per decidere.... Sicuramente anche per questo l'ho tradito...


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo molto in quello che hai appena scritto. Non so ancora se la mia è stata una scelta sbagliata ma sicuramente non avevo abbastanza elementi per decidere.... Sicuramente anche per questo l'ho tradito...


Non penso la tua sia stata una scelta sbagliata, almeno questa è la sensazione che ho. Fino a prova contraria stai ancora insieme a tuo marito e con lui stai lavorando, e quindi, sicuramente è stata una scelta dettata dall'amore. 

Proprio l'altra sera, con un'amica, rivangavo la storia di due amici miei. Lui relativamente più grande di lei, veramente innamorati l'uno dell'altra, solo che mentre lui aveva fatto certi percorsi lei sentiva che le mancava qualcosa (bada bene, con mancare qualcosa non intendo "Scopazzare in giro come le pareva", o almeno, non solo quello). Lei si laurea, e, nonostante sinceramente innamorata di lui, decide di lasciarlo, la voglia di vivere, la voglia di fare esperienze era più forte. Parte, un paio di anni a Londra, altri due o tre in Australia e alla fine ritorna in quella piccola cittadina dove viveva. Incontra lui, che nel frattempo è rimasto single (e qui le ha detto culo :mrgreen e scopre che è ancora innamorata di lui come lui di lei. Ma cosa ancora più importante e per me FONDAMENTALE, è che adesso è anche PRONTA. Pronta a cosa ? Bho. Solo che è pronta. Morale ? Due figli e insieme senza uno screzio da almeno dieci anni.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque non c'era nessuna malcelata ironia nel mio post :mrgreen:
> 
> A me le tipe tipo OcchiBlu non dispiacciono affatto. Sei giovane, piacente e vuoi divertirti. Fallo, poi fallo di nuovo, e poi di nuovo ancora.
> 
> Conte, ti ho letto mentre scrivevo......a maggior ragione, lo mollasse, non lo facesse soffrire e vivesse la vita come più le piace.....troppo comodo così......tra parentesi....queste sono quelle che un giorno decidono che devono mettere la testa a posto, si sposano col ragazzo tanto bravo innamorato di loro che è tanto posato quanto loro scatastate, magari ci fanno due figli, e dopo qualche decenno si rendono contono dell'enorme cazzata che hanno fatto......


Verissimo hai delineato benissimo lo scenario eh?
Ma tanto lui non soffre finchè non la scopre eh?
Allora perchè darsene pensiero?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a quanto  pare siamo tutti d'accordo: dai che ci dai che vai bene ma libera senza il cane che lo passi al conte.
> pratica evasa, avanti un altro


Eh no XD...il cane se lo becca Daniele eh?
Perchè io...mica voglio avere a che fare con dei rammolliti eh?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai scoperto di avere la Figa ed hai scoperto che c'è chi ci sbava dietro e godi come un riccio nei giochi di potere che con il tuo ragazzo non puoi fare. Lascia il tuo ragazzo e lascia ogni speranza di avere una famiglie e così via, tu sei una di quelle donne generose che noi tutti ometti vorremo incontrare da single.


Da single?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no XD...il cane se lo becca Daniele eh?
> *Perchè io...mica voglio avere a che fare con dei rammolliti eh?*


va bene , ti diamo un molosso mordace:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non penso la tua sia stata una scelta sbagliata, almeno questa è la sensazione che ho. Fino a prova contraria stai ancora insieme a tuo marito e con lui stai lavorando, e quindi, sicuramente è stata una scelta dettata dall'amore.
> 
> Proprio l'altra sera, con un'amica, rivangavo la storia di due amici miei. Lui relativamente più grande di lei, veramente innamorati l'uno dell'altra, solo che mentre lui aveva fatto certi percorsi lei sentiva che le mancava qualcosa (bada bene, con mancare qualcosa non intendo "Scopazzare in giro come le pareva", o almeno, non solo quello). Lei si laurea, e, nonostante sinceramente innamorata di lui, decide di lasciarlo, la voglia di vivere, la voglia di fare esperienze era più forte. Parte, un paio di anni a Londra, altri due o tre in Australia e alla fine ritorna in quella piccola cittadina dove viveva. Incontra lui, che nel frattempo è rimasto single (e qui le ha detto culo :mrgreen e scopre che è ancora innamorata di lui come lui di lei. Ma cosa ancora più importante e per me FONDAMENTALE, è che adesso è anche PRONTA. Pronta a cosa ? Bho. Solo che è pronta. Morale ? Due figli e insieme senza uno screzio da almeno dieci anni.


Una parte di me è convinta che se lasciassi mio marito probabilmente, (e se dicesse culo anche a me) dopo un periodo solo mio, tornerei da lui. L'altra parte non vuole lasciare quella casa e si arrovella (mettendo molto in discussione più me che lui) per non mollare il colpo..Vedremo....


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> ciao..sono nuova e non so bene come funziona qui..ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi...io tradisco...non per sesso...non per amore..non so perchè..forse tradisco per il semplice fatto che nessuno mi ha mai guardata e ora che iniziano a farlo sento di dover recuperare..ma anche questa è una cazzata! non lo so... ho un ragazzo che mi ama e mi vuole sposare..e io mi butto in altre storie...che durano un giorno o un mese non mi fa differenza...è come innamorarmi ogni volta di nuovo...desidero anltri uomini...e non riesco a smettere!!!!!


Cara amica come ti capisco....da comew scrivi sei molto giovane e io ho tanti anni piu'di te,ma condivido le stesse motivazioni,non sono fidanzato,sposato,e da tanto....
Succede sai,anche a me non manca niente,non ripeto perche'qua'tutti sanno chi sono anche troppo bene.
L'indole e'quella,io ho moglie,amante,e se seguo il maledetto istinto anche un'altra ancora.
Non ti preoccuppare,magari se non ti sposi e'meglio per tutti e due,perche'sai un conto e'il tradimento da fidanzato,chi non l'ha fatto alzi la mano....,altra cosa da sposati.
Sei privilegiata ad avere trovato il Conte e Tubarao ad accoglierti,sono uomini di..mondo,qui'abbiamo anche le maestre,e se ti leggono.....ciao........in bocca al lop


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> ciao..sono nuova e non so bene come funziona qui..ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi...io tradisco...non per sesso...non per amore..non so perchè..forse tradisco per il semplice fatto che nessuno mi ha mai guardata e ora che iniziano a farlo sento di dover recuperare..ma anche questa è una cazzata! non lo so... ho un ragazzo che mi ama e mi vuole sposare..e io mi butto in altre storie...che durano un giorno o un mese non mi fa differenza...è come innamorarmi ogni volta di nuovo...desidero anltri uomini...e non riesco a smettere!!!!!


e non smettere!
tromba a bestia con chi vuoi senza tenere legato il futuro sposo

lo so che ti dà la certezza di non restare sola
ma in fondo ti cacci in un casino
più vai avanti con lui
più ti sarà difficile tirarti indietro quando vorrà stringere sul matrimonio
lui, i suoi, i tuoi, gli amici saranno ai tuoi occhi tutte persone da non stupire e rattristare
tutti potenziali giudici pronti a condannarti

supera la tua insicurezza e buttati senza zavorre
il tuo ragazzo è zavorra per te (e tu lo sai)
e tu lo sei per lui (ma lui non lo sa)

la palla sta a te
se hai le palle per giocarla nella maniera giusta


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2011)

6 un mito amico..........rinfreschi questa piacevole giornata con 40 gradi.....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e non smettere!
> tromba a bestia con chi vuoi senza tenere legato il futuro sposo
> 
> lo so che ti dà la certezza di non restare sola
> ...




:up::up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei privilegiata ad avere trovato il Conte e Tubarao ad accoglierti,*sono uomini di..mondo*,qui'abbiamo anche le maestre,e se ti leggono.....ciao........in bocca al lop


Io ho pure fatto tre anni di militare a Cuneo.....tze ld:

[video=youtube;lqcrRKmtK5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqcrRKmtK5Q[/video]


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io ho pure fatto tre anni di militare a Cuneo.....tze ld:



 Caro sottotenente,o sergente?,quella si che era vita...peccato sia stato abolito.
Tubarao ma quando io sono arrivato ho scritto le stesse cose...come che????.....


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quanto sono tamarri ?
> 
> E le donne ? Truccatissime e belle pienotte
> 
> Occhiblu......ti sei risposta da sola......tradisci perchè hai bisogno di sentirti membro della Federazione Italiana Giovani Agricoltori......non ci sarebbe niente di male, anzi, siano benedette quelle come te che la danno via come se non fosse la loro......però magari se lasciassi quel povero Cristo del tuo ragazzo sarebbe anche meglio.


Fortuna che non sono in ufficio! mi hai fatto morire dal ridere!


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro sottotenente,o sergente?,quella si che era vita...peccato sia stato abolito.
> Tubarao ma quando io sono arrivato ho scritto le stesse cose...come che????.....


Era una battuta.....Congedato, culosamente, per soprannumero; nel 1968/1969 si vede che gli Italiani si sono dati molto da fare fra le lenzuola.

Lothar, tu non sei stato massacrato per i concetti, che possono essere condivisibili o meno, ma devono essere sempre rispettati.....sei stato massacrato perchè sei un Lothar.....


 ma che mondo sarebbe senza Lothar :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Era una battuta.....Congedato, culosamente, per soprannumero; nel 1968/1969 si vede che gli Italiani si sono dati molto da fare fra le lenzuola.
> 
> Lothar, tu non sei stato massacrato per i concetti, che possono essere condivisibili o meno, ma devono essere sempre rispettati.....sei stato massacrato perchè sei un Lothar.....
> 
> ...


Un mondo dominato dalle maestre....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> ciao..sono nuova e non so bene come funziona qui..ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi...io tradisco...non per sesso...non per amore..non so perchè..forse tradisco per il semplice fatto che nessuno mi ha mai guardata e ora che iniziano a farlo sento di dover recuperare..ma anche questa è una cazzata! non lo so... ho un ragazzo che mi ama e mi vuole sposare..e io mi butto in altre storie...che durano un giorno o un mese non mi fa differenza...è come innamorarmi ogni volta di nuovo...desidero anltri uomini...e non riesco a smettere!!!!!


e non smettere!
tromba a bestia con chi vuoi senza tenere legato il futuro sposo

lo so che ti dà la certezza di non restare sola
ma in fondo ti cacci in un casino
più vai avanti con lui
più ti sarà difficile tirarti indietro quando vorrà stringere sul matrimonio
lui, i suoi, i tuoi, gli amici saranno ai tuoi occhi tutte persone da non stupire e rattristare
tutti potenziali giudici pronti a condannarti

supera la tua insicurezza e buttati senza zavorre
il tuo ragazzo è zavorra per te (e tu lo sai)
e tu lo sei per lui (ma lui non lo sa)

la palla sta a te
se hai le palle per giocarla nella maniera giusta


----------



## Kid (23 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> ciao..sono nuova e non so bene come funziona qui..ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi...io tradisco...non per sesso...non per amore..non so perchè..forse tradisco per il semplice fatto che nessuno mi ha mai guardata e ora che iniziano a farlo sento di dover recuperare..ma anche questa è una cazzata! non lo so... ho un ragazzo che mi ama e mi vuole sposare..e io mi butto in altre storie...che durano un giorno o un mese non mi fa differenza...è come innamorarmi ogni volta di nuovo...desidero anltri uomini...e non riesco a smettere!!!!!


Vabbè ti sei risposta da sola no? Tradisci perchè ti piace il brivido e l'emozione della novità e del proibito. E sicuramente  perchè nel tuo rapporto c'è qualcosa che non quadra. Quindi?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo so che ti dà la certezza di non restare sola
> ma in fondo ti cacci in un casino
> più vai avanti con lui
> più ti sarà difficile tirarti indietro quando vorrà stringere sul matrimonio
> ...


Sacrosanto.

Quanti matrimoni conosci nati su queste basi ? Io diversi. Non è detto che poi non riescano, ma è indubbio che la partenza non è delle migliori.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e non smettere!
> tromba a bestia con chi vuoi senza tenere legato il futuro sposo
> 
> lo so che ti dà la certezza di non restare sola
> ...


Ma non è mica detto che si cacci in un casino eh?
Mi dispiace ma ci sono anche quelle...che dicono...ehi ragazzi...aspettatemi ora mi sposo, poi è sagra meglio di prima eh?
Ci sono quelle che dicono...
Senti adesso mi tocca fare sta cosa...ma nulla cambia nei nostri programmi no?
Ci sono anche quelle che si separano dopo il viaggio di nozze eh?
Non si può generalizzare...ogni donna è un universo a sè...
Guarda solo in questa settimana...
Domenica sera trovo una tizia che da separata con un figlio, si è messa assieme ad un altro e da questo ha una figlia di nove anni, ed è stata lasciata pure da sta qua...
Lunedì sera trovo l'altra...che si è sposata a 17 anni incinta...ha fatto poi 4 figli...e adesso si è separata e vive per i cazzi suoi...
Ohi, quest'ultima è rifiiorita...

Per esempio...quando l'ex di mia moglie strinse sul matrimonio...lei lo lasciò...dopo essersi data alle mattane...

Poi se una donna è libera: SE NE FREGA del giudizio altrui.


----------



## Kid (23 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e non smettere!
> tromba a bestia con chi vuoi senza tenere legato il futuro sposo


Hai voglia... e il gusto del proibito poi?


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è mica detto che si cacci in un casino eh?
> Mi dispiace ma ci sono anche quelle...che dicono...ehi ragazzi...aspettatemi ora mi sposo, poi è sagra meglio di prima eh?
> Ci sono quelle che dicono...
> Senti adesso mi tocca fare sta cosa...ma nulla cambia nei nostri programmi no?
> ...


Non mi pare che sia una donna libera! al momento è solo una traditrice....quando sarà sola allora si, sarà una donna libera e potrà fregarsene di tutto!


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è mica detto che si cacci in un casino eh?
> Mi dispiace ma ci sono anche quelle...che dicono...ehi ragazzi...aspettatemi ora mi sposo, poi è sagra meglio di prima eh?
> Ci sono quelle che dicono...
> Senti adesso mi tocca fare sta cosa...ma nulla cambia nei nostri programmi no?
> ...


sì, certo.
il punto dolente sta solo nel diritto alla libertà che non è solo di occhiblu ma anche del fidanzato.le scelte che calpestano gli altri per alcuni (compresa me) sono assai discutibili
mollando lui lei è padrona della sua vita  e non soggetta a critiche


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sacrosanto.
> 
> Quanti matrimoni conosci nati su queste basi ? Io diversi. Non è detto che poi non riescano, ma è indubbio che la partenza non è delle migliori.


Io da fidanzato non sono stato fedelissimo,ma sono 24 anni di matrimonio,in genere alla grande.
Si cambia con la fede al dito,e forse lo potrebbe fare anche la nostra amica.che ne dici Tubarao??
O grazie per la citazione di cui sopra....e'proprio vero come me non c'e'nessuno,per fortuna dice mia moglie..


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io da fidanzato non sono stato fedelissimo,ma sono 24 anni di matrimonio,in genere alla grande.
> Si cambia con la fede al dito,e forse lo potrebbe fare anche la nostra amica.che ne dici Tubarao??
> *O grazie per la citazione di cui sopra....e'proprio vero come me non c'e'nessuno,per fortuna dice mia moglie*..


miiiii


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è mica detto che si cacci in un casino eh?
> Mi dispiace ma ci sono anche quelle...che dicono...ehi ragazzi...aspettatemi ora mi sposo, poi è sagra meglio di prima eh?
> Ci sono quelle che dicono...
> Senti adesso mi tocca fare sta cosa...ma nulla cambia nei nostri programmi no?
> ...


No Conte, Questa volta non sono d'accordo.

Massimo rispetto per chi compie un errore incosapevolmente e cerca di porvi rimedio anche con scelte drastiche quali possono essere un tradimento o una separazione.

Non ho pietà per quelli che invece sbagliano sapendo che stanno sbagliando. Fosse poi uno sbaglio che riguarda solo te, potrebbe al limite andare anche bene, ma quando coinvolgi anche altre persone nel tuo sbaglio allora proprio no.

E' come fare la domanda per arruolarsi in marina sapendo di soffrire il mal di mare.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è mica detto che si cacci in un casino eh?
> Mi dispiace ma ci sono anche quelle...che dicono...ehi ragazzi...aspettatemi ora mi sposo, poi è sagra meglio di prima eh?
> Ci sono quelle che dicono...
> Senti adesso mi tocca fare sta cosa...ma nulla cambia nei nostri programmi no?
> ...


ma perchè? 
occhiblu ti da questa sensazione?
a me no

per il resto:
è evidente che il matrimonio non è una garanzia a vita
non lo è se comincia sotto i migliori auspici
ma è molto più difficile se già prima uno si danna perchè si comporta in un modo che evidentemente ritiene errato (se no, non sarebbe qui a chiedersi perchè)


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo.
> il punto dolente sta solo nel diritto alla libertà che non è solo di occhiblu ma anche del fidanzato.*le scelte che calpestano gli altri per alcuni (compresa me) sono assai discutibili*
> mollando lui lei è padrona della sua vita  *e non soggetta a critiche*


sul nero: includi anche me
sul rosso: neanche da sè stessa


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2011)

ma solo per bastiancontrarite...se spingessimo a farla sposare sai le manfrine sulla donna libera e single.
conte , scrivi quello che pensi, non il contrario delle maestre:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io da fidanzato non sono stato fedelissimo,ma sono 24 anni di matrimonio,in genere alla grande.
> Si cambia con la fede al dito,e forse lo potrebbe fare anche la nostra amica.che ne dici Tubarao??
> O *grazie per la citazione di cui sopra*....*e'proprio vero come me non c'e'nessuno*,per fortuna dice mia moglie..


non ho capito quale citazione
ma a me pare che quelli come te vadan via a cesti


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io da fidanzato non sono stato fedelissimo,ma sono 24 anni di matrimonio,in genere alla grande.
> Si cambia con la fede al dito,e forse lo potrebbe fare anche la nostra amica.che ne dici Tubarao??
> O grazie per la citazione di cui sopra....e'proprio vero come me non c'e'nessuno,per fortuna dice mia moglie..


E allora vuol dire che sono un cazzone se sono ancora single e non con una bella famigliola che mi aspetta a casa. 
Sapendo che subisco fortemente il fascino di quell'apparato femminile a sud dell'ombelico e a nord delle ginocchia, e non trovando nessuna che riesca ad avere su di me una forza di attrazione più potente, voglio avere la presunzione di dire che coraggiosamente, dignitosamente, sticazzicamentecheaquarantudueannisuonatisonoancorasingle preferisco così che pomì.

Cioè, la settimana scorsa a Francoforte con un mio amico sono stato in posto da me ed il mio amico ribatezzato come la Disneyland della figa. Ci mancava solo il castello di Biancaneve e Paperina che ballava ed era perfetto. Ma quando siamo tornati a casa, noi, non abbiamo dovuto inventare nessuna cazzata ad una eventuale persona che diciamo di amare e questo, almeno per me, vale più di tante scopate.

Ripeto, non lo sapessi che mi piace la FederazioneItalianaGiovaniAgricoltori, pure pure, il guaio è che ne sono consapevole, e allora, che mi ci metto a fare con una che mi piace di meno ?


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora vuol dire che sono un cazzone se sono ancora single e non con una bella famigliola che mi aspetta a casa.
> Sapendo che subisco fortemente il fascino di quell'apparato femminile a sud dell'ombelico e a nord delle ginocchia, e non trovando nessuna che riesca ad avere su di me una forza di attrazione più potente, voglio avere la presunzione di dire che coraggiosamente, dignitosamente, sticazzicamentecheaquarantudueannisuonatisonoancorasingle preferisco così che pomì.
> 
> Cioè, la settimana scorsa a Francoforte con un mio amico sono stato in posto da me ed il mio amico ribatezzato come la Disneyland della figa. Ci mancava solo il castello di Biancaneve e Paperina che ballava ed era perfetto. Ma quando siamo tornati a casa, noi, non abbiamo dovuto inventare nessuna cazzata ad una eventuale persona che diciamo di amare e questo, almeno per me, vale più di tante scopate.


:bravooo::bravooo: :bravooo::bravooo: :bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora vuol dire che sono un cazzone se sono ancora single e non con una bella famigliola che mi aspetta a casa.
> Sapendo che subisco fortemente il fascino di quell'apparato femminile a sud dell'ombelico e a nord delle ginocchia, e non trovando nessuna che riesca ad avere su di me una forza di attrazione più potente, voglio avere la presunzione di dire che coraggiosamente, dignitosamente, sticazzicamentecheaquarantudueannisuonatisonoancorasingle preferisco così che pomì.
> 
> Cioè, la settimana scorsa a Francoforte con un mio amico sono stato in posto da me ed il mio amico ribatezzato come la Disneyland della figa. Ci mancava solo il castello di Biancaneve e Paperina che ballava ed era perfetto. Ma quando siamo tornati a casa, noi, non abbiamo dovuto inventare nessuna cazzata ad una eventuale persona che diciamo di amare e questo, almeno per me, vale più di tante scopate.
> ...



:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:
:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora vuol dire che sono un cazzone se sono ancora single e non con una bella famigliola che mi aspetta a casa.
> Sapendo che subisco fortemente il fascino di quell'apparato femminile a sud dell'ombelico e a nord delle ginocchia, e non trovando nessuna che riesca ad avere su di me una forza di attrazione più potente, voglio avere la presunzione di dire che coraggiosamente, dignitosamente, sticazzicamentecheaquarantudueannisuonatisonoancorasingle preferisco così che pomì.
> 
> Cioè, la settimana scorsa a Francoforte con un mio amico sono stato in posto da me ed il mio amico ribatezzato come la Disneyland della figa. Ci mancava solo il castello di Biancaneve e Paperina che ballava ed era perfetto. Ma quando siamo tornati a casa, noi, non abbiamo dovuto inventare nessuna cazzata ad una eventuale persona che diciamo di amare e questo, almeno per me, vale più di tante scopate.
> ...


coerente e corretto.
si evince anche che non sei mai stato innamorato abbastanza e ancora non ti sei posto la domanda se davvero quell'apparato lì possa bastare  per ancora molto tempo o che arrivi l'esigenza di costruire un'intimità vera.


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene , ti diamo un molosso mordace:mrgreen:


 Se è un carlino lo voglio io, grassie! :lipstick:


----------



## Dragonfly (23 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> ciao..sono nuova e non so bene come funziona qui..ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi...io tradisco...non per sesso...non per amore..non so perchè..forse tradisco per il semplice fatto che nessuno mi ha mai guardata e ora che iniziano a farlo sento di dover recuperare..ma anche questa è una cazzata! non lo so... ho un ragazzo che mi ama e mi vuole sposare..e io mi butto in altre storie...che durano un giorno o un mese non mi fa differenza...è come innamorarmi ogni volta di nuovo...desidero anltri uomini...e non riesco a smettere!!!!!


Tradisci perché e' bello sentirsi desiderata, accorgersi improvvisamente di piacere, aumenta la tua autostima, ti fa sentire bene. 
Tradisci perché non ami veramente il tuo ragazzo il tuo ragazzo.


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

Dragonfly ha detto:


> Tradisci perché e' bello sentirsi desiderata, accorgersi improvvisamente di piacere, aumenta la tua autostima, ti fa sentire bene.
> Tradisci perché non ami veramente il tuo ragazzo il tuo ragazzo.


Ovviamente si aggiunge "Tradisci, perchè sotto sotto sai che il sesso è un gran potere e che in fondo...vali poco se credi di avere valore per quello!" Scusate la cattiveria, ma gli insicuri che tradiscono per sentirsi dei in terra sono quasi peggio dei Lothar.


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> ciao..sono nuova e non so bene come funziona qui..ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi...io tradisco...non per sesso...non per amore..non so perchè..forse tradisco per il semplice fatto che nessuno mi ha mai guardata e ora che iniziano a farlo sento di dover recuperare..ma anche questa è una cazzata! non lo so... ho un ragazzo che mi ama e mi vuole sposare..e io mi butto in altre storie...che durano un giorno o un mese non mi fa differenza...è come innamorarmi ogni volta di nuovo...desidero anltri uomini...e non riesco a smettere!!!!!


Hai un ragazzo che ti ama e che ti vuole sposare e tu, evidentemente, non lo ami.
Se posso permettermi un consiglio, se ti piacciono tanto gli uomini, non fare la cavolata di illudere una persona che, comunque, prima o poi finirà per scoprire chi sei. Il dolore che gli infliggeresti sarebbe davvero grande e gratuito.

Divertiti e scopa liberamente tutti gli uomini che vuoi e lascia libero il tuo uomo di trovare una donna che lo ami davvero.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vattelapesca, scusa vado di fretta che ho una puntata di jersey shore.ma *tu sdraiati  e racconta*


Troppo comodo. Raccontaci prima tu


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Troppo comodo. Raccontaci prima tu


 Ma mica l'ha aperto lei un thread di "outing"... :santarellina:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> ciao..sono nuova e non so bene come funziona qui..ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi...io tradisco...non per sesso...non per amore..non so perchè..forse tradisco per il semplice fatto che nessuno mi ha mai guardata e ora che iniziano a farlo sento di dover recuperare..ma anche questa è una cazzata! non lo so... ho un ragazzo che mi ama e mi vuole sposare..e io mi butto in altre storie...che durano un giorno o un mese non mi fa differenza...è come innamorarmi ogni volta di nuovo...desidero anltri uomini...e non riesco a smettere!!!!!


Sento la voce della ragazzina che non ha provato abbastanza per sapere cosa vuole prima che si impegni nella storia della vita a vita. Sento la voce della ribellione contro le regole e schemi da seguire. Sento la voce della ragazza amata ma non abbastanza per non cercare altrove.

Vai, vola dove ti porta il vento dell'amore e non voltarti troppo spesso. Qualcuno ti seguirà, in eterno ...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora vuol dire che sono un cazzone se sono ancora single e non con una bella famigliola che mi aspetta a casa.
> Sapendo che subisco fortemente il fascino di quell'apparato femminile a sud dell'ombelico e a nord delle ginocchia, e non trovando nessuna che riesca ad avere su di me una forza di attrazione più potente, voglio avere la presunzione di dire che coraggiosamente, dignitosamente, sticazzicamentecheaquarantudueannisuonatisonoancorasingle preferisco così che pomì.
> 
> Cioè, la settimana scorsa a Francoforte con un mio amico sono stato in posto da me ed il mio amico ribatezzato come la Disneyland della figa. Ci mancava solo il castello di Biancaneve e Paperina che ballava ed era perfetto. Ma quando siamo tornati a casa, noi, non abbiamo dovuto inventare nessuna cazzata ad una eventuale persona che diciamo di amare e questo, almeno per me, vale più di tante scopate.
> ...


scrivo ascoltando la mia passione ,Furtado,all thing vecchia ma troppo bella.
Non ti sminuire sei un'uomo in gamba,non mi piace sentirti cosi,dai Tuba,nn sai qto sia bello essere single...sinceramente io mi sn rotto di moglie,amante e contorno,potessi mandare tutti a........Ostia BeACH...aho' ci annamo???ciao Tuba


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Troppo comodo. Raccontaci prima tu


sono un po' di anni che racconto la mia vita   tra una sciocchezza e l'altra ;
chi ha voluto conoscermi lo ha potuto fare.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scrivo ascoltando la mia passione ,Furtado,all thing vecchia ma troppo bella.
> Non ti sminuire sei un'uomo in gamba,non mi piace sentirti cosi,dai Tuba,nn sai qto sia bello essere single...sinceramente io mi sn rotto di moglie,amante e contorno,potessi mandare tutti a........Ostia BeACH...aho' ci annamo???ciao Tuba


Ma dove lo leggi che si sta sminuendo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2011)

Ma dove sta scritto che il fidanzato di Occhiblu non è libero?
Forse che lei gli sta tenendo i co@@@oni in una morsa?

Non è un cane da compagnia, ameno che non voglia esserlo lui.
Perchè ritengo abbastanza improbabile che non sappia che tipa ha per le mani.

Poi non sappiamo niente di lui....
Sicuri che sia un sant'uomo?


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma dove sta scritto che il fidanzato di Occhiblu non è libero?
> Forse che lei gli sta tenendo i co@@@oni in una morsa?
> 
> Non è un cane da compagnia, ameno che non voglia esserlo lui.
> ...


Chiara, per logica di probabilità lui non la tradisce e forse la ama davvero, per logica di probabilità lei non lo ama per nulla, ma vuole tenerselo da parte come comoda boa. E' una bambina, non capisce che per nuotare deve sganciarsi e saper fare da sola.
Poi aggiungo solo una cosa, quando sono stato con la mia prima ex, tutti pensavano che io sapessi che mi tradiva, visto come era, lei con me era una persona e con gli altri tutt'altra (in mia assenza), se con me era una brava ragazza, con gli altri diventava una mignottona a parole che non so specificare, cose che ho scoperto solo dopo esserci lasciati, perchè poi le persone vennero a dirmi tutto quello  che sapevano. Io ci ho sofferto alquanto, ma ho tirato avanti, pensando  che non tutte le donne fossero così, poi conobbi quella puttana di romana, gentile, timida, bella a suo modo, intelligente, o pareva esserlo. Ci siamo messi insieme e via così, ma non feci i conti con la sua autostima a 0, se  la rimpolpò con il tizio in parte, visto che un bel nanerottolo minidotato (l'unica cosa che aveva di grande era la concezione di se stesso) se la cagò, poi ovviamente lei divenne la strafiga  di turno umiliando la mia  persona, parlando con più persone di quanto stavo male e di quanto ero stronzo e  bastardo e poverina di quanto era stata  brava a cacciarmi via (mi ritrovai una telefonata minacciante e da questa ho scoperto il tutto). Rislutato finale, mai aiutare una persona con  una autostima dalla nascita a crescere, meglio affossarla al massimo, se non schiavizzarla.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma dove sta scritto che il fidanzato di Occhiblu non è libero?
> Forse che lei gli sta tenendo i co@@@oni in una morsa?
> 
> Non è un cane da compagnia, ameno che non voglia esserlo lui.
> ...


magari è anche un delinquente...ma perché dovrebbe tenerselo se ha altre esigenze?sulla consapevolezza poi mi pare un discorso , diversamente dai tuoi soliti, un po' vigliacco perché non possiamo deresponsabilizzare un inganno pensando che sia legittimato dalla passività del soggetto a cui è riferito singleeye


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Giusto sarebbe mettere bene in chiaro le cose, del genere "caro, tu mi vuoi sposare e mi va bene averti come boa, ma nel frattempo ho voglia di darla in giro come se non fosse mia!" E se lui è daccordo  lunga vita e figli maschi, ma se non è un Cuckold, non sarebbe daccordo di essere cornuto, preso per il sedere e stupido a tenersi una donna di seconda scelta per lui, c'è sempre di meglio di questo dalla vita.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> coerente e corretto.
> si evince anche che non sei mai stato innamorato abbastanza e ancora non ti sei posto la domanda se davvero quell'apparato lì possa bastare  per ancora molto tempo o che arrivi l'esigenza di costruire un'intimità vera.


Chi è stato a dire: "Un uomo nella vita ha solo tre grandi amori. Tutto il resto serve solo a creare volume." ?

Ecco, diciamo che aspettando il terzo mi stò parecchio dedicando al volume.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi è stato a dire: "Un uomo nella vita ha solo tre grandi amori. Tutto il resto serve solo a creare volume." ?
> 
> Ecco, diciamo che aspettando il terzo mi stò parecchio dedicando al volume.


perché alla fine credo che le belle donne piacciano prorio a tutti .quando ti innamori per un po' (variabile) puoi e vuoi avere tempo e voglie solo per lei...in seguito credo valga la pena di mettere sulla bilancia se valga la pena o no rinunciare all'appagamento di un progetto che si è costruito sulle basi di un 'unione per quella bella ginnastica .
maturare vuol dire anche comprendere che ci sono priorità e responsabilità da difendere


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Cara  Minerva, a voolte basta  solo scoprire che il sesso non è ppoi così grandioso, non malvagio, ma esistono tante cose e credo che bisogna maturare questa concezione prima. C'è chi ci arriva a 16 anni, chi a 20, chi a 30, chi a 40 e chi a 50 e chi mai.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché alla fine credo che le belle donne piacciano prorio a tutti .quando ti innamori per un po' (variabile) puoi e vuoi avere tempo e voglie solo per lei...in seguito credo valga la pena di mettere sulla bilancia se valga la pena o no rinunciare all'appagamento di un progetto che si è costruito sulle basi di un 'unione per quella bella ginnastica .
> maturare vuol dire anche comprendere che ci sono priorità e responsabilità da difendere


Tutte le volte che mi sono realmente innamorato non ho sentito neanche il bisogno di mettere sulla bilancia le due cose; ho avuto un progetto che era Il Progetto, e se questo è fallito non è stato certo per il mio correre dietro a gonnelle svolazzanti.
Il mio discorso era più che altro rivolto alla mia situazione attuale. Voglio avere la presunzione di dire che dopo un periodo in cui avevo uno stato di sanità mentale che sembrava un mazzo di carte dopo che ci era passato il croupier ho da qualche anno raggiunto quello stato di benessere con me stesso (modo figo per dire Stò a invecchià bene). Un nuovo progetto adesso deve essere il surplus, deve arricchire quello stato che non sono per nessun motivo disposto a scatastare per storie che non siano STORIE VERE.
Paradossalmente da questo punto di vista sono regredito all'adolescenza: o le farfalle nello stomaco.....o niente.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tutte le volte che mi sono realmente innamorato non ho sentito neanche il bisogno di mettere sulla bilancia le due cose; ho avuto un progetto che era Il Progetto, e se questo è fallito non è stato certo per il mio correre dietro a gonnelle svolazzanti.
> Il mio discorso era più che altro rivolto alla mia situazione attuale. Voglio avere la presunzione di dire che dopo un periodo in cui avevo uno stato di sanità mentale che sembrava un mazzo di carte dopo che ci era passato il croupier ho da qualche anno raggiunto quello stato di benessere con me stesso (modo figo per dire Stò a invecchià bene). Un nuovo progetto adesso deve essere il surplus, *deve arricchire quello stato che non sono per nessun motivo disposto a scatastare per storie che non siano STORIE VERE.*Paradossalmente da questo punto di vista sono regredito all'adolescenza: o le farfalle nello stomaco.....o niente.


hai ragione




ma dopo l'adolescenza...altro che farfalle>: uno sciame sismico deve essere


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo.
> il punto dolente sta solo nel diritto alla libertà che non è solo di occhiblu ma anche del fidanzato.le scelte che calpestano gli altri per alcuni (compresa me) sono assai discutibili
> mollando lui lei è padrona della sua vita  e non soggetta a critiche


Ma che ne sai tu...se il suo ragazzo è fedele?
Che ne sai tu di un amore un po' strano?
Solo delle corna che ci piantano in testa
V'è certezza!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma perchè?
> occhiblu ti da questa sensazione?
> a me no
> 
> ...


Non ho elementi per dire se Occhi blu è libera...
Ho scritto un'espressione generica:

se una donna è libera, una donna qualsiasi, anche tu, insomma da come io conosco le donne libere, scusami, ma se ne fregano altamente del giudizio altrui.
E fanno o non fanno certe cose, non certo per paura della critica di amici o parenti...


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

E invece conte, sono spesso libere finchè non scoperte, poi dopo il giudizio del marito cornuto, dei figli se scoprono la cosa o dei parenti conta molto, ma davvero molto.  In una famiglia decente una persona del genere va ostracizzata in maniera più  o meno totale se non ha volontà di ricambiare al rispetto che le viene dato. E rispetto è anche accettare un divorzio senza se e senza ma. Quando il comportamento di una persona lede quella di un famigliare è giocoforza che dentro la famiglia stessa possano crearsi delle parti, ma solitamente il colpevole non viene mai sostenuto, per fortuna.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai tu...se il suo ragazzo è fedele?
> Che ne sai tu di un amore un po' strano?
> Solo delle corna che ci piantano in testa
> V'è certezza!


ma che ne sai tu di un campo di grano.
conte...si discute con quelle due o tre cose che scrive la gente ; rassegnati altrimenti ogni volta ti si chiede su che cosa basi le tue fantasiose risposte e son cose.sicché


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma dove sta scritto che il fidanzato di Occhiblu non è libero?
> Forse che lei gli sta tenendo i co@@@oni in una morsa?
> 
> Non è un cane da compagnia, ameno che non voglia esserlo lui.
> ...


E poi che diamine...
Mica sono legati da un giuramento di fedeltà no?
Quando io fui geloso di una mia amica, perchè la volevo, erroneamente tutta per me, lei mi disse, ehi bello, non sono tua moglie eh? Non ti ho giurato fedeltà...quindi aria.
Poi Contessa, io so bene, a che prezzi si arrivi a pagare, e a che rospi si mandano giù, pur che la persona che amiamo, ci conceda di starle accanto eh?
Occhi blu, può anche dire al tizio: senti coccobello, ho capito che mi ami e mi vuoi sposare...ma perchè mi ami?
Già Occhi blu, cosa trova in te questo tizio di così amabile?
Ma occhi blu, può dirgli, ok, sposiamoci, ma io voglio questo da te...

Nella nostra sapienza popolare veneta...si dice che certe donne ce l'hanno nel dna...ed è un altro modo di dire...che la troiaggine è dono degli dei...
Occhi blu, mi ricorda, lei, biondina eh?
In altre parole...chi sei tu...per pretendere da me...quell'esclusività?
Solo perchè mi ami? Ma non farmi ridere XD.
Vuoi essere il mio compagno? Ok, ma sappi che a me piace scopazzare in giro, con chi mi pare e piace...
Perchè...scopare è bello.

Il titolo del 3d è sbagliato...
Non perchè tradisco...
Ma perchè mi piacciono così tanto gli uomini?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E invece conte, sono spesso libere finchè non scoperte, poi dopo il giudizio del marito cornuto, dei figli se scoprono la cosa o dei parenti conta molto, ma davvero molto.  In una famiglia decente una persona del genere va ostracizzata in maniera più  o meno totale se non ha volontà di ricambiare al rispetto che le viene dato. E rispetto è anche accettare un divorzio senza se e senza ma. Quando il comportamento di una persona lede quella di un famigliare è giocoforza che dentro la famiglia stessa possano crearsi delle parti, ma solitamente il colpevole non viene mai sostenuto, per fortuna.


La libertà di cui io parlo è interiore.
Conosco donne che una volta chiuso...hanno chiuso...e scaricano tutti, famigliari per primi, per abbracciare la loro nuova esistenza, in cui non sei più attenta a non dispiacere agli altri eh?


----------



## Amoremio (24 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho elementi per dire se Occhi blu è libera...
> Ho scritto un'espressione generica:
> 
> se una donna è libera, una donna qualsiasi, anche tu, insomma da come io conosco le donne libere, scusami, ma se ne fregano altamente del giudizio altrui.
> E fanno o non fanno certe cose, non certo per paura della critica di amici o parenti...


quell'espressione generica io la condivido
ma non è la sensazione che mi da occhiblu


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono un po' di anni che racconto la mia vita   tra una sciocchezza e l'altra ;
> chi ha voluto conoscermi lo ha potuto fare.


Ma così bisogna leggerti, ragionare e ricordare ... troppa fatica ...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che ne sai tu di un campo di grano.
> conte...si discute con quelle due o tre cose che scrive la gente ; rassegnati altrimenti ogni volta ti si chiede su che cosa basi le tue fantasiose risposte e son cose.sicché


Io baso le mie fantasiose risposte:
esclusivamente...
su...
La mia esperienza vissuta...
E chi ha avuto il coraggio di venire con me, ha visto con i propri occhi, e toccato con mano...XD...
Vuoi una garanzia per tutti?
Chiara Matraini.

La gente scrive, io leggo, e dico la mia.
Non mi piace che si parta con paradigmi non pertinenti.
Occhi blu: non è una donna sposata.
Mi spieghi da quale giuramento di fedeltà è legata?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quell'espressione generica io la condivido
> ma non è la sensazione che mi da occhiblu


Ogni utente dà a noi sensazioni diverse...
A te non piaccio...
Ma ci sono donne che fanno follie per me.
Se ti vedo considerare loro delle donnette...
Se t'incrocio...ti faccio a fettine...

A te non piaccio...semplicemente perchè vedo il mondo da un punto di vista che tu aborri...
Ma purtroppo per te, se inizi a ragionare a 360 gradi, sei costretta ad ammettere...che molte persone hanno buonissime ragioni per vivere in un certo modo, e alla faccia dei moralisti, loro...ehm...sono felicissime così.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E poi che diamine...
> Mica sono legati da un giuramento di fedeltà no?
> Quando io fui geloso di una mia amica, perchè la volevo, erroneamente tutta per me, lei mi disse, ehi bello, non sono tua moglie eh? Non ti ho giurato fedeltà...quindi aria.
> Poi Contessa, io so bene, a che prezzi si arrivi a pagare, e a che rospi si mandano giù, pur che la persona che amiamo, ci conceda di starle accanto eh?
> ...


D'accordissimo con te, basta che glielo dica...Allo stato attuale, per quel che ne sappiamo, lui ne è all'oscuro....


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io baso le mie fantasiose risposte:
> esclusivamente...
> su...
> La mia esperienza vissuta...
> ...


da quello moralmente perseguibile se lo si vuole fare.
ma quello che ci chiediamo quasi tutti è che ci sta a fare quando può volare di fiore in fiore senza pensieri, opere ed omissioni


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2011)

e poi senti....il concetto è  elementare:quando vi prendono in giro le chiamate maiale  vestendovi improvvisamente dei panni dei moralisti che criticate ma se lo fanno con gli altri automaticamente la cosa cambia aspetto .


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Poniamo che stando insieme io mi diverta a dare pizzichi dolorosi alla mia ragazza, perchè sono sadico, niente di chè, ma pizzichi dolorosi. Allora, perchè lei dovrebbe subire un dolore perchè io sono fatto così? Sarei io ad essere fatto male e sarei io a non essere stato sincero con lei dicendole che mi piace dare pizzichi dolorosi, per fare bella figura con lei e conquistarla.
La realtà dei fatti è che i patti chiari vanno fatti prima, possono essere ridiscussi dopo se c'è capacità da entrambe le parti, se no i patti vigenti rimangono ad essere quelli validi e che tutto quello fatto alle spalle della persona con cui si sta e che può arrecare dolore è puramente cattiveria e basta. Occhiblu rischia grosso, perchè se il suo fidanzato scoprisse qualcosa, stesse zitto e scoprirsse che lei è la donna di tutti...bhe una persona potrebbe arrabbiarsi non poco, già fa male una volta, ma se scopri che la tua donna la dà a tutti e non è una mignotta di professione e tu non sei un magnaccia, ecco che le cose diventano alquanto bruttine.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2011)

*ecco il problema è che nn tutti fanno queste scelte quando sono pronti spesso nn*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Non penso la tua sia stata una scelta sbagliata, almeno questa è la sensazione che ho. Fino a prova contraria stai ancora insieme a tuo marito e con lui stai lavorando, e quindi, sicuramente è stata una scelta dettata dall'amore.
> 
> Proprio l'altra sera, con un'amica, rivangavo la storia di due amici miei. Lui relativamente più grande di lei, veramente innamorati l'uno dell'altra, solo che mentre lui aveva fatto certi percorsi lei sentiva che le mancava qualcosa (bada bene, con mancare qualcosa non intendo "Scopazzare in giro come le pareva", o almeno, non solo quello). Lei si laurea, e, nonostante sinceramente innamorata di lui, decide di lasciarlo, la voglia di vivere, la voglia di fare esperienze era più forte. Parte, un paio di anni a Londra, altri due o tre in Australia e alla fine ritorna in quella piccola cittadina dove viveva. Incontra lui, che nel frattempo è rimasto single (e qui le ha detto culo :mrgreen e scopre che è ancora innamorata di lui come lui di lei. Ma cosa ancora più importante e per me FONDAMENTALE, è che adesso è anche PRONTA. Pronta a cosa ? Bho. Solo che è pronta. Morale ? Due figli e insieme senza uno screzio da almeno dieci anni.


ecco il problema è che nn tutti fanno queste scelte quando sono pronti spesso nn capiscono un cazzo fino a 25 anni, nn sanno bene quello che fanno ..... nn so come dire fanno delle scelte senza sapere bene dove vanno a pararare....
sono disperATA ......BISOGNA CHE MI SFOGO PRIMA O POI.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ogni utente dà a noi sensazioni diverse*...
> A te non piaccio...
> Ma ci sono donne che fanno follie per me.
> Se ti vedo considerare loro delle donnette...
> ...


a me di te frega meno di nulla

ma qui stiamo parlando di occhiblu

il grassetto non è solo una spremuta di ovvietà
è il motore del forum
da ogni sensazione può venire il seme del confronto
ognuno può essere "illuminato" da una consapevolezza che ora o in futuro potrà risultare utile all'autore del 3d o a qualcun altro

non affrettarti ad arrotare il coltello:
non ho intenzione di perdere tempo con te
e potresti farti male :ciao:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2011)

Sull'argomento del thread.

Per me è un mero discorso di funzionalità. Ogni azione che compiamo dovrebbe essere funzionale al raggiungimento di un stato di felicità maggiore rispetto a quello attuale. C'è chi ci riesce mangiando, chi lavorando, chi amando, chi correndo, chi scopando, chi non facendo niente di tutto ciò. Sono tutti metodi legittimi e sacrosanti, se appunto funzionali al miglioramento del nostro stato.
Può capitare di compiere azioni che invece ci fanno stare peggio; può capitare di farle per sbaglio e in quel caso purtroppo c'è poco da fare o dire. Poi ci sono quelli che proprio non riesco a digerire: quelli che (a) sbagliano sapendo di sbagliare (b) poi se ne lamentano pure. Ora all'autrice del thread io dico: se cambiare uomini come pedalini è funzionale al miglioramento del tuo essere, nessuno può sognarsi di dire fai bene o fai male e tu fai benissimo a perseguire quel miglioramento di cui sopra con le modalità che ritieni più opportune. Ora, secondo le mie esperienze, che sono mie e solo mie e quindi sicuramente opinabili, il tuo ragazzo ORA è un ostacolo a quel miglioramento, e come tale andrebbe eliminato.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sull'argomento del thread.
> 
> Per me è un mero discorso di funzionalità. Ogni azione che compiamo dovrebbe essere funzionale al raggiungimento di un stato di felicità maggiore rispetto a quello attuale. C'è chi ci riesce mangiando, chi lavorando, chi amando, chi correndo, chi scopando, chi non facendo niente di tutto ciò. Sono tutti metodi legittimi e sacrosanti, se appunto funzionali al miglioramento del nostro stato.
> Può capitare di compiere azioni che invece ci fanno stare peggio; può capitare di farle per sbaglio e in quel caso purtroppo c'è poco da fare o dire. Poi ci sono quelli che proprio non riesco a digerire: quelli che (a) sbagliano sapendo di sbagliare (b) poi se ne lamentano pure. Ora all'autrice del thread io dico: se cambiare uomini come pedalini è funzionale al miglioramento del tuo essere, nessuno può sognarsi di dire fai bene o fai male e tu fai benissimo a perseguire quel miglioramento di cui sopra con le modalità che ritieni più opportune. Ora, secondo le mie esperienze, che sono mie e solo mie e quindi sicuramente opinabili, il tuo ragazzo ORA è un ostacolo a quel miglioramento, e come tale andrebbe eliminato.


Vedrai Tuba, che quel giorno che diverrà un ostacolo verrà eliminato: provato su mia pelle.
Appena si sentirà "condizionata" da lui...
Ma quelle tipe lì mettono la testa a posto quando incontrano un tizio...che loro riescono a codificare come UOMO...e a quel punto lei godrà del fatto di essere sua...


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedrai Tuba, che quel giorno che diverrà un ostacolo verrà eliminato: provato su mia pelle.
> Appena si sentirà "condizionata" da lui...
> Ma quelle tipe lì mettono la testa a posto quando incontrano un tizio...che loro riescono a codificare come UOMO...e a quel punto lei godrà del fatto di essere sua...


Il mio discorso Conte andrebbe ampliato però. Va bene perseguire il proprio miglioramento, ma se lo si facesse con adeguati criteri di correttezza sarebbe ancora meglio. Mi spiego. Se il tipo di OcchiBlu preferisce stare comunque insieme a lei, perchè innamoratissimo, nonostante tutto, allora tutto a posto, anche lui a suo modo persegue la sua felicità; chiudiamo il thread e avanti il prossimo. Che anche lui abbia le stesse possibilità di essere felice, e, rimanendo all'oscuro, non può farlo.

WYSIWYG........la più grande conquista.


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao, se lui volesse stare insieme a lei conoscendo sarebbe una ricerca della felicità di entrambi, ma lui è inconsapevole di non seguire la felicità, da parte di Occhiblu viene coperta una verità alquanto pesante per quanto riguada i presupposti di un rapporto. Tanto per dirti, se la mia ragazza fosse così e lo scoprissi, senza ombra di dubbio la farei fuori pur sapendo di pagarne le conseguenze dopo, anzi volendo pagarle, ma lo farei senza alcun dubbio, perchè con il mio vissuto queste azioni sarebbero una condanna definitiva ad una vita di pura merda, merda per merda butto nel cesso chi mi condanna.
Occhiblu è disposta a poter tenere botta ad una possibile reazione di un uomo che scopre tutto quello che fa lei? E' disposta a essere o ignorata o essere presa a botte finchè non sarà da ricovero? Se fai del male, sei disposto a subire le conseguenze delle tue azioni? Chi tradisce non lo è mai, anzi e non c'è legge che dice come una persona debba comportarsi nalla scoperta di una cosa del genere, ma solo statistiche in cui una minima parte uccide il fedifrago, se piace il rischio, è comunque superiore di quello di cadere con un aereo.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il mio discorso Conte andrebbe ampliato però. Va bene perseguire il proprio miglioramento, ma se lo si facesse con adeguati criteri di correttezza sarebbe ancora meglio. Mi spiego. Se il tipo di OcchiBlu preferisce stare comunque insieme a lei, perchè innamoratissimo, nonostante tutto, allora tutto a posto, anche lui a suo modo persegue la sua felicità; chiudiamo il thread e avanti il prossimo. Che anche lui abbia le stesse possibilità di essere felice, e, rimanendo all'oscuro, non può farlo.
> 
> WYSIWYG........la più grande conquista.


Sappiamo tutti come l'essere innamorati, magari in maniera sconsiderata, non ci permette di vedere l'altro come in effetti è.
Infatti come passa l'innamoramento, si giunge alla fase della conoscenza, e quindi dell'accettazione.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sappiamo tutti come l'essere innamorati, magari in maniera sconsiderata, non ci permette di vedere l'altro come in effetti è.
> *Infatti come passa l'innamoramento, si giunge alla fase della conoscenza, e quindi dell'accettazione*.


Oppure alla consepevolezza di aver sbagliato.......


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oppure alla consepevolezza di aver sbagliato.......


Cara, se c'è stato innamoramento sicuramente non può essere stato un errore.


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, se c'è stato innamoramento sicuramente non può essere stato un errore.


Bellissima frase. Secondo me molta gente con gli anni indietreggia dalle consapevolezze e volendo avere alcuen sensazioni fancullesche non pensa che si è cresciuti in due e che se anche la persona non cambia, cambiano le responsabilità.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, se c'è stato innamoramento sicuramente non può essere stato un errore.


In effetti pensandoci hai ragione....Ma il termine accettazione l'ho letto in maniera negativa...Accettare anche se non l'altro non è  quello che pensavi che fosse.
Ok vado a delirare da un'altra parte.......oggi giornata nera magari domani rivedo tutto rosa


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> In effetti pensandoci hai ragione....Ma il termine accettazione l'ho letto in maniera negativa...Accettare anche se non l'altro non è  quello che pensavi che fosse.
> Ok vado a delirare da un'altra parte.......oggi giornata nera magari domani rivedo tutto rosa


Farfalla, allora di uomini che sono come le donne vorrebbero che fossero ne ho trovati 0 nella mia vita, ci sono donne innamorate dei difetti dei propri uomini, ma alcune che davvvero non li sopportano. Non esiste il rapporto perfetto, se non che è sempre meglio quello in cui si è investito tanto, ma davvero tanto. 
Tanto per dirti, ogni persona è diversa a trattare con gli altri dipendentemente da chi ha davanti, anche il tuo amico poteva essere perfetto con te in un campo e nello stesso essere una totale frana con sua moglie se non peggio, mai due persone concorderanno con i punti di forza e di debolezza di una persona, solo una persona ben conoscente di sè li conosce e se saggia non li dice in giro.


----------



## OcchiBlu (24 Agosto 2011)

wow...non sono capace a rispondere ai diretti interessati..cmq...vorrei sottolineare che non sono una ninfomane non è solo per quello che tradisco! magari prima di andare a letto con un altro passano mesi in cui io mi sento come innamorata!!! poi basta poi dopo il tradimento passa... non riesco a lasciare il mio ragazzo per divertirmi xkè non è x divertirmi che tradisco io mi prendo dell'altro!!!!!! ho provato a lasciarlo e sono stata malissimo..è x questo che non capisco xkè lo faccio!!!


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Occhiblu, forse perchè lasciare una persona anche se non la si ama più e sempre una sofferenza. Poche volte si lascia una persona che è stata importante e il gorno dopo si dice "via uno, avanti un'altro!". Ovviamente tranne la mia ex romana, ma quella è una puttana.
Per me tu sei innamorata non del sesso fine a se stesso con gli altri, ma dell'effetto che ti fa essere desiderata da  un'altro che non sia il tuo fidanzato, il sentirti padrona di una situazione intrigante...finito il giochetto perde interesse, fino a che non ti viene ancora fame. Tu non mangi di continuo, no? mangi quando hai fame, cosìmper queste cose.
Sei fortemente insicura di te stessa? Quante storie hai avuto prima del tuo fidanzato? pensaci bene.


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> wow...non sono capace a rispondere ai diretti interessati..cmq...vorrei sottolineare che non sono una ninfomane non è solo per quello che tradisco! magari prima di andare a letto con un altro passano mesi in cui io mi sento come innamorata!!! poi basta poi dopo il tradimento passa... non riesco a lasciare il mio ragazzo per divertirmi xkè non è x divertirmi che tradisco io mi prendo dell'altro!!!!!! ho provato a lasciarlo e sono stata malissimo..è x questo che non capisco xkè lo faccio!!!


Mah... io parlo da uomo e da uomo ti posso dire che non conosco nessuno dei miei amici (sposati e non) che non vorrebbero un rapporto fisso e soddisfacente e ogni tanto farsi la trombata random.

Io personalmente non ho mai trdito per il sesso, ma per l'emozione che mi dava.

Io mica penso tu sia una ninfomane... dico che sei una libertina.


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

E io dico che ama il suo fidanzato non di amore puro, ma di un amore di bisogno, che è diverso, dipendenza affettiva.


----------



## OcchiBlu (24 Agosto 2011)

prima del mio ragazzo attuale ho avuto due uomini.. si sono insicura di me stessa questo è certo.


----------



## Ospite2 (24 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> prima del mio ragazzo attuale ho avuto due uomini.. si sono insicura di me stessa questo è certo.


A me sembra che tu hai già tutte le risposte: insicurezza sentimentale e fisica, bisogno di un affetto sicuro, bisogno di emozioni e conferme.
Ma ne vuoi uscire, vuoi solo capire o vuoi avere approvazioni?


----------



## lothar57 (24 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah... io parlo da uomo e da uomo ti posso dire che non conosco nessuno dei miei amici (sposati e non) che non vorrebbero un rapporto fisso e soddisfacente e ogni tanto farsi la trombata random.
> 
> Io personalmente non ho mai trdito per il sesso, ma per l'emozione che mi dava.
> 
> Io mica penso tu sia una ninfomane... dico che sei una libertina.


Scopri l'acqua calda,certo che non si fa'per il sesso,e il contorno,il brivido,la paura di essere beccati.
Quando l'ho scritto io a gennaio...apriti cielo..Kid sei un grande..a te e'permesso..ahahha


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scopri l'acqua calda,certo che non si fa'per il sesso,e il contorno,il brivido,la paura di essere beccati.
> Quando l'ho scritto io a gennaio...apriti cielo..Kid sei un grande..a te e'permesso..ahahha


Se vuoi ti presto il nick.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> In effetti pensandoci hai ragione....Ma il termine accettazione l'ho letto in maniera negativa...Accettare anche se non l'altro non è  quello che pensavi che fosse.
> Ok vado a delirare da un'altra parte.......oggi giornata nera magari domani rivedo tutto rosa


e se ...
non fosse come pensavi, ma fosse proprio il tuo rammarico per scoprirlo diverso ad impedirti di apprezzare che è anche meglio?
e se fosse chi fa questa scoperta di diversità a restare prigioniero della propria rappresentazione?

mi si sono intrecciate le sinapsi


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scopri l'acqua calda,certo che non si fa'per il sesso,e il contorno,il brivido,la paura di essere beccati.
> Quando l'ho scritto io a gennaio...apriti cielo..Kid sei un grande..a te e'permesso..ahahha


ah ma allora se basta il contorno e il brivido con le donnine  puoi anche andare solo a suonare  campanelli


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oppure alla consepevolezza di aver sbagliato.......


SI. SIIIIIIIIIII.
Per me è stata dura capire di aver sbagliato eh?
Ma almeno una volta capito dove stava l'errore, tutto mi è risultato chiaro eh?
Da lì ho agito di conseguenza.
Ma ho sempre agito in buona fede, dando per scontato, limite mio, che le cose che desideravo io, fossero cose che desiderava anche lei. Ora se lei, per paura di farmi soffrire, si fosse adeguata ai miei desideri, mi avrebbe ingannato.
Ergo?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e se ...
> non fosse come pensavi, ma fosse proprio il tuo rammarico per scoprirlo diverso ad impedirti di apprezzare che è anche meglio?
> e se fosse chi fa questa scoperta di diversità a restare prigioniero della propria rappresentazione?
> 
> mi si sono intrecciate le sinapsi


Grazie come sempre riesci a darmi spunti per riflettere


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, se c'è stato innamoramento sicuramente non può essere stato un errore.


Ti sei mai innamorato di una donna sbagliata per te?
Io si.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> ciao..sono nuova e non so bene come funziona qui..ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi...io tradisco...non per sesso...non per amore..*non so perchè..forse tradisco per il semplice fatto che nessuno mi ha mai guardata e ora che iniziano a farlo sento di dover recuperare*..ma anche questa è una cazzata! non lo so... ho un ragazzo che mi ama e mi vuole sposare..e io mi butto in altre storie...che durano un giorno o un mese non mi fa differenza...è come innamorarmi ogni volta di nuovo...desidero anltri uomini...e non riesco a smettere!!!!!


Penso che il neretto sia invece proprio il motivo principale, anche alla luce di quello che hai scritto dopo.
Penso che cercare di recuperare il tempo perduto non sia affatto un problema, anzi.
Per farlo però bisognerebbe avere chiarissimo in mente, stampato a lettere di fuoco, due cose fondamentali:

- Sapere bene cosa si ritiene di aver perduto.
- Sapere se vale veramente la pena recuperarlo.

Se queste cose le hai ben chiare, allora, per come la vedo io, l'unica cosetta da risolvere sarebbe la situazione col tuo attuale ragazzo.


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti sei mai innamorato di una donna sbagliata per te?
> Io si.


Ma mamma mia... mia moglie è in assoluto la donna meno consigliata per me, eppure ho perso la testa per lei.

Ma non lo considero un errore... non è una cosa alla quale puoi sottrarti più di tanto.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma mamma mia... mia moglie è in assoluto la donna meno consigliata per me, eppure ho perso la testa per lei.
> 
> Ma non lo considero un errore... non è una cosa alla quale puoi sottrarti più di tanto.


Tu dici?
A conti fatti...io mi sono sempre amabilmente sottratto...
Ho scoperto che non ho un'indole votata al sacrificio...


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> A conti fatti...io mi sono sempre amabilmente sottratto...
> Ho scoperto che non ho un'indole votata al sacrificio...


Col senno di poi magari...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah ma allora se basta il contorno e il brivido con le donnine  puoi anche andare solo a suonare  campanelli


ma il bello e'proprio quello.......io non ho bisogno di niente fuori casa


----------



## OcchiBlu (24 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> A me sembra che tu hai già tutte le risposte: insicurezza sentimentale e fisica, bisogno di un affetto sicuro, bisogno di emozioni e conferme.
> Ma ne vuoi uscire, vuoi solo capire o vuoi avere approvazioni?


non cerco approvazioni..ne vorrei uscire però non ne sono neanke così tanto certa di volerlo...ho paura di averlo dentro...ho paurà che tradirò sempre!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> non cerco approvazioni..ne vorrei uscire però non ne sono neanke così tanto certa di volerlo...ho paura di averlo dentro...ho paurà che tradirò sempre!!!!!!!


Posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


----------



## OcchiBlu (24 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso che il neretto sia invece proprio il motivo principale, anche alla luce di quello che hai scritto dopo.
> Penso che cercare di recuperare il tempo perduto non sia affatto un problema, anzi.
> Per farlo però bisognerebbe avere chiarissimo in mente, stampato a lettere di fuoco, due cose fondamentali:
> 
> ...


il problema è quello!!! io ho paura di quello che perdo e non voglio rinunciare a quello da recuperare!! io non ho i sensi di colpa è questo il punto! mi vengono se penso a una vita senza il mio ragazzo!! bha...non mi capisco!


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma mamma mia... mia moglie è in assoluto la donna meno consigliata per me, eppure ho perso la testa per lei.
> 
> Ma non lo considero un errore... non è una cosa alla quale puoi sottrarti più di tanto.


Idem. 

La mia storia più importante, e lunga (molto più lunga di certi matrimoni), è stata proprio con una donna che in altri frangenti avrei evitato come la peste, e invece.........SBAM.

Però Kid, si può essere pure Alfa e Omega, Diavolo e AcquaSanta, Roma e Lazio, ma quando ci s'incontra in quella terra di nessuno che ogni coppia ha.....è o non è magico ?. I problemi cominciano quando uno dei due comincia a dimenticarsi la strada per arrivare in quel pezzetto di terra in cui si è semplicemente "Tu ed Io".


----------



## OcchiBlu (24 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


23!


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> 23!


Quando penso al tempo perduto di una 23 enne l'unica cosa che mi può venire in mente sono i cartoni animati da ragazzina, le prime limonate al parco, magari con cannetta annessa, da adolescente....e poi bhò...che altro ? 

Me spieghi cos'altro ci sarebbe da recuperare a 23 anni ???


----------



## Amoremio (24 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando penso al tempo perduto di una 23 enne l'unica cosa che mi può venire in mente sono i cartoni animati da ragazzina, le prime limonate al parco, magari con cannetta annessa, da adolescente....e poi bhò...che altro ?
> 
> Me spieghi cos'altro ci sarebbe da recuperare a 23 anni ???


beh
si capiva che non poteva averne tanti di più


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> beh
> si capiva che non poteva averne tanti di più


A dire il vero mi è sorto il dubbio solo perchè le è sfuggita una k....


----------



## OcchiBlu (24 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> beh
> si capiva che non poteva averne tanti di più


il primo rapporto sessuale l ho avuto a 13 anni..e sono fidanzata praticamente da quell'età... da dieci anni! non bisogna averne 40 di anni!


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> il primo rapporto sessuale l ho avuto a 13 anni..*e sono fidanzata praticamente da quell'età*... da dieci anni! non bisogna averne 40 di anni!


E non ti viene in mente che forse il tuo problema è proprio quello ??


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> il primo rapporto sessuale l ho avuto a 13 anni..e sono fidanzata praticamente da quell'età... da dieci anni! non bisogna averne 40 di anni!


Per favore, ditemi che non sarà così pure con mia figlia, vi prego!


----------



## OcchiBlu (24 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Per favore, ditemi che non sarà così pure con mia figlia, vi prego!


certo k sarà così con tua figlia.


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> certo k sarà così con tua figlia.


NUOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Per favore, ditemi che non sarà così pure con mia figlia, vi prego!


Preparate te........ 

Peccato che adesso con i cellulari manco le telefonate puoi intercettare.

Io quando telefonavo a casa e me rispondeva il padre:

"Pronto c'è ......... ?"

e dall'altra parte mi sentivo dire da una vociaccia incazzata

"Si c'è stà, chi la vole" :scared: :scared: :scared:

me la facevo sotto botta a botta


----------



## Amoremio (24 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> il primo rapporto sessuale l ho avuto a 13 anni..e sono fidanzata praticamente da quell'età... da dieci anni! non bisogna averne 40 di anni!




ma scusa:
che diamine dovresti "recuperare"?
non è che sei rimasta vergine perchè nessuno ti s'è filata
avrei magari capito se dicevi che fino a 20 anni nessun ragazzo ti s'era avvicinato e poi ...
eri sbocciata
ma fai sesso da quando eri in seconda media
se ti pesa esserti negata le trombatine mordi e fuggi perchè eri fidanzata, puoi dar colpa solo a te stessa


trovo sempre deprimente chi strombazza in giro ma resta accollato al "porto sicuro"
ma farlo a 23 anni ...
quando hai tutta la vita davanti ...
tutte le opportunità di costruirti un'esistenza come la vuoi ...


ma tu come immagini il tuo futuro?

PS 
infatti io pensavo ne avessi una ventina


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Preparate te........
> 
> Peccato che adesso con i cellulari manco le telefonate puoi intercettare.
> 
> ...


Passa per le K, ma perdere la verginità a 13 anni è triste... sia chiaro PER ME.


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Preparate te........
> 
> Peccato che adesso con i cellulari manco le telefonate puoi intercettare.
> 
> ...


Ahahah!


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma scusa:
> che diamine dovresti "recuperare"?
> non è che sei rimasta vergine perchè nessuno ti s'è filata
> fai sesso da quando eri in seconda media
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Idem.
> 
> La mia storia più importante, e lunga (molto più lunga di certi matrimoni), è stata proprio con una donna che in altri frangenti avrei evitato come la peste, e invece.........SBAM.
> 
> Però Kid, si può essere pure Alfa e Omega, Diavolo e AcquaSanta, Roma e Lazio, ma quando ci s'incontra in quella terra di nessuno che ogni coppia ha.....è o non è magico ?. I problemi cominciano quando uno dei due comincia a dimenticarsi la strada per arrivare in quel pezzetto di terra in cui si è semplicemente "Tu ed Io".


Tu ed io non è niente.
NOn ne vale MAI la pena.
Per me in quella terra: solo il NOI.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> 23!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...ma cucciola...AHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...tu sei come biondina...AHAHAHAHAAH...
Sei magnifica!


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Passa per le K, ma perdere la verginità a 13 anni è triste... sia chiaro PER ME.


L'età media della prima volta si è abbassata di brutto comunque.

E' da una vita che non parlo con un tredicenne di oggi, magari saranno come le 17/18enni dei miei tempi (Sigh, che brutta cosa che ho scritto) e quindi molto più sveglie........ma comunque sono d'accordo con te. Kid...se stamo a fà vecchi.

Comunque Fallout New Vegas è una figata pazzesca, lo stò giocando in modalità hardcore ed è un incubo. <---- Tanto per dire qualcosa da pischello


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu ed io non è niente.
> NOn ne vale MAI la pena.
> Per me in quella terra: solo il NOI.


Vabbè, intendevo quello.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'età media della prima volta si è abbassata di brutto comunque.
> 
> E' da una vita che non parlo con un tredicenne di oggi, magari saranno come le 17/18enni dei miei tempi (Sigh, che brutta cosa che ho scritto) e quindi molto più sveglie........ma comunque sono d'accordo con te. Kid...se stamo a fà vecchi.
> 
> Comunque Fallout New Vegas è una figata pazzesca, lo stò giocando in modalità hardcore ed è un incubo. <---- *Tanto per dire qualcosa da pischello *


yo fratello! :carneval:


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'età media della prima volta si è abbassata di brutto comunque.
> 
> E' da una vita che non parlo con un tredicenne di oggi, magari saranno come le 17/18enni dei miei tempi (Sigh, che brutta cosa che ho scritto) e quindi molto più sveglie........ma comunque sono d'accordo con te. Kid...se stamo a fà vecchi.
> 
> Comunque Fallout New Vegas è una figata pazzesca, lo stò giocando in modalità hardcore ed è un incubo. <---- Tanto per dire qualcosa da pischello


A 13 anni sei un bambino. Starò pure invecchiando, ma è un dato di fatto. Il problema è che la verginità è vissuta come un peso più che come un valore.

Comunque fratello, io dopodomani mi piglio Deus Ex Human Revolution. Tra videogames e ferie poi chi vi rivede più?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Per favore, ditemi che non sarà così pure con mia figlia, vi prego!


Pensato la stessa cosa, anche se ho un maschio


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensato la stessa cosa, anche se ho un maschio


Tesora come ti quoto!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> A 13 anni sei un bambino. Starò pure invecchiando, ma è un dato di fatto. Il problema è che la verginità è vissuta come un peso più che come un valore.
> 
> Comunque fratello, io dopodomani mi piglio Deus Ex Human Revolution. Tra videogames e ferie poi chi vi rivede più?


Mio figlio ha 13 anni non posso neanche pensare che abbia rapporti adesso. Non saprebbe assaporarne il significato e dargli la giusta importanza....Che tristezza..........


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma scusa:
> che diamine dovresti "recuperare"?
> non è che sei rimasta vergine perchè nessuno ti s'è filata
> avrei magari capito se dicevi che fino a 20 anni nessun ragazzo ti s'era avvicinato e poi ...
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Carissima Occhiblu, leggi cosa ti ha scritto Amoremio che è alquanto saggio, hai fatto sesso a 13 anni, non a 20, si suppone che sei sata per lo meno apprezzata in una età in cui un adolescente difficilmente apprezzerebbe una ragazzina, fidati di quello che ti dico.
Allora, da cosa parte questa insicurezza, perchè il fulcro centrale di tutto è questa, la insicurezza che ti fa fare sesso con qualcuno ogni tanto, come fare il pieno alla macchina, per sentirti un poco dea, strafiga, molto desiderata e così via.  Il sesso è il modo più veloce, ma anche meno certo per avere autostima, ti faccio presente che se tu baserai quella sul tuo piacere fisicamente agli altri, passando gli anni tu invecchierai e seriamente se è solo quello il tuo modo per rimpinguare il tuo partafoglio di sicurezza interiore, starai sempre peggio.
Ora, da quanto scrivi e che io leggo tu staresti davvero male a non stare con il tuo ragazzo, ma allo stesso tempo non vuoi privarti di quella sicurezza di te che ti da il fottere con altri uomini e qualunque scelta di questo genere ti priverebbe di qualcosa di cui tu vuoi, in quanto insicura,  perchè hai bisogno anche di certezze con questo tuo difetto, quelle che ti da il fidanzato.
Ora o trasporti il tuo bisogno di autostima in altri lidi o finirai molto male, di certo uno dei due pali di questa lo perderai, facendoti del male, ma se trasferissi in qualcosa d'altro questa tua necessità, non ne soffriresti poi dopo facendo una scelta.
Posso dirti, io sono stato vittima di una insicura, che è andata fuori con un tizio che manco conosceva solo per fare sesso e sentirsi figa, prima di me non aveva avuto nessuno, la sua scelta e le sue scelte successive hanno portato a quasi avere un cadavere sulla coscienza e di certo di avere un nemico terribile in vita, forse peggio. Fa tu i tuoi conti, più una persona ti ama più ti odierà per il tradimento, spera che il tuo fidanzato ti ami pochissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> A 13 anni sei un bambino. Starò pure invecchiando, ma è un dato di fatto. Il problema è che la verginità è vissuta come un peso più che come un valore.
> 
> Comunque fratello, io dopodomani mi piglio Deus Ex Human Revolution. Tra videogames e ferie poi chi vi rivede più?


Io a 13 anni avevo deciso che sarei diventato un musicista...ma al tempo stesso...leggevo LE ORE!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io a 13 anni avevo deciso che sarei diventato un musicista...ma al tempo stesso...leggevo LE ORE!


Leggere (poi leggere non mi sembra neanche il verbo giusto:mrgreen::condom::condom le Ore e fare sesso sono due cose ben diverse......


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Leggere, non ho mai chiamato "leggere" lo smanettarsi con insistenza!!! Ok, io sono un cattivo lettore, non leggo più da mò!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Tesora come ti quoto!



Che emozione!!!:lipstick:
:bacio:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io a 13 anni avevo deciso che sarei diventato un musicista...ma al tempo stesso...leggevo LE ORE!


Ifix Tchen Tchen


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ifix Tchen Tchen


Che mito gabriel pontello...
Tuba noi c'eravamo...qua i moderni pischelli...non sanno...dov'è il mondano Lothar?


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2011)

c'è un tempo per tutto  ; a tredici anni si esplora il proprio corpo per prepararsi al sesso.


----------



## aristocat (24 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quelle tipe lì mettono la testa a posto quando incontrano un tizio...che loro riescono a codificare come UOMO...e a quel punto lei godrà del fatto di essere sua...


 Appunto per questo non credo che Occhiblu se la "caverà" proponendo al fidanzato un accordo alla "Biondina"... per un ménage "libero e variegato" .
Biondina quando parlava del fidanzato aveva le stelline agli occhi che brillavano in tutto il Forum... Occhiblu è tutto un altro paio di maniche...
Il rapporto stabile e "aperto" e "multiplo", è un lusso che puoi permetterti solo quando nella tua coppia c'è grande complicità e affiatamento. E, sono sincera, non mi pare questo il caso


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

E quando entrambi sono della stessa pasta, cosa che si evince non essere così dalle parole di Occhiblu. Semplicemente io vedo in lei vedo un atteggiamento prevalentemente adolescenziale in cui si vuole avere tutto e non fare alcune rinuncia, perchè ogni rinuncia comporta dolore, forse Occhiblu in tutti questi anni con il suo fidanzato non è cresciuta e adesso ne paga le conseguenze facendo questo capriccio.
Secondo me se si vuole una cosa si può fare una scelta definitiva, ma diciamocelo, chi di noi non vorrebbe avere con una persona solo il primo periodo in cui c'è sesso a volontà e molta passione e poco altro? Dai, diciamocelo, chi non vorrebbe rapporti che finiscono solo in quella fase? Poi l'avere il fidanzato è quel punto sicuro anche sessualmente che lei ha, se no dovrebbe darsi da fare  molto più spesso per trovare salsicciotti alla bisogna ed anche se per le donne (se avessero consapevolezza reale) la difficoltà è come giocare a Super Mario con tutti i chea, la carenza di autostima in lei le comporta probabilmente un dispendio di energia per trovarsi il wurstel alla bisogna, quindi non è disposta a fare questa scelta perchè vuole tutto e lo vuole ora, forse pensa anche che se lo merita in fin dei conti, no?


----------



## aristocat (24 Agosto 2011)

OcchiBlu ha detto:


> ciao..sono nuova e non so bene come funziona qui..ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi...io tradisco...non per sesso...non per amore..non so perchè..forse tradisco per il semplice fatto che nessuno mi ha mai guardata e ora che iniziano a farlo sento di dover recuperare..ma anche questa è una cazzata! non lo so... *ho un ragazzo che mi ama e mi vuole sposare..*e io mi butto in altre storie...che durano un giorno o un mese non mi fa differenza...è come innamorarmi ogni volta di nuovo...desidero anltri uomini...e non riesco a smettere!!!!!


 certo che sposarsi così presto.... come la vedi, tu?


----------



## Amoremio (24 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Appunto per questo non credo che Occhiblu se la "caverà" proponendo al fidanzato un accordo alla "Biondina"... per un ménage "libero e variegato" .
> Biondina quando parlava del fidanzato aveva le stelline agli occhi che brillavano in tutto il Forum... Occhiblu è tutto un altro paio di maniche...
> Il rapporto stabile e "aperto" e "multiplo", è un lusso che puoi permetterti solo quando nella tua coppia c'è grande complicità e affiatamento. E, sono sincera, non mi pare questo il caso


e non è solo un problema di "tenuta" della coppia
ma anche del di personalità e consapevolezza dei singoli


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Appunto per questo non credo che Occhiblu se la "caverà" proponendo al fidanzato un accordo alla "Biondina"... per un ménage "libero e variegato" .
> Biondina quando parlava del fidanzato aveva le stelline agli occhi che brillavano in tutto il Forum... Occhiblu è tutto un altro paio di maniche...
> Il rapporto stabile e "aperto" e "multiplo", è un lusso che puoi permetterti solo quando nella tua coppia c'è grande complicità e affiatamento. E, sono sincera, non mi pare questo il caso


Si...ma il suo fidanzato era un must!
La loro complicità sulle cose erotiche era immensa.
Tutto era condiviso.
Erano coppia come mai ho visto in vita mia.
Poi ohi, lui ce lo siamo perduti con un ictus cerebrale.
Ma infatti Biondina non tradiva...ma ci sarebbe da scrivere un libretto sulle mattane che compiemmo...
AH che tempi! Che mores! Che amores!

Ma vedi Ari, lui c'è da quando aveva tredici anni...mah...


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Occhiblu, te la metto sul facile, se pensi che scoprendolo lui ti dica solo "brutta e cattiva!" e per te queta è la reazione unica, allora preparati che se solo scoprisse potrebbe gonfiarti così tanto di botte da farti maledire ogni orgasmo che hai provato nella tua vita da fedifraga, potrebbe renderti così devastata che altrochè autostima. Se un uomo scoprisse i tradimenti come li fai te in una relazione di lunga durata come la vostra potrebbe perdere le staffe e se  non lo facesse potrebbe rivolgere il servizio a se stesso credendosi uno stupido per non aver visto quello che eri. Se sei disposta a tutto, non hai peli sullo stomaco ed hai una coscienza da killer, allora benvenuta, il tuo ego si ingrandirà a vista d'occhio, ma ricordati, tu perpetui violenza con ogni tuo tradimento e la violenza può essere ripagata con violenza.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Occhiblu, te la metto sul facile, se pensi che scoprendolo lui ti dica solo "brutta e cattiva!" e per te queta è la reazione unica, allora preparati che se solo scoprisse potrebbe gonfiarti così tanto di botte da farti maledire ogni orgasmo che hai provato nella tua vita da fedifraga, potrebbe renderti così devastata che altrochè autostima. Se un uomo scoprisse i tradimenti come li fai te in una relazione di lunga durata come la vostra potrebbe perdere le staffe e se  non lo facesse potrebbe rivolgere il servizio a se stesso credendosi uno stupido per non aver visto quello che eri. Se sei disposta a tutto, non hai peli sullo stomaco ed hai una coscienza da killer, allora benvenuta, il tuo ego si ingrandirà a vista d'occhio, ma ricordati, tu perpetui violenza con ogni tuo tradimento e la violenza può essere ripagata con violenza.


Ma perchè "seiti" ( continui) a "somatizzare"?
Rispondi a come reagiresti tu...a certe scoperte...
Figurati se una a 23 anni, rinuncia a fare certe cose...solo perchè teme i casini che verrebbero dal venir beccata...
Sai cosa succede in genere?
Lui la lascia no?

Ma occhi blu...non mi rispondi...cosa trova di te speciale il tuo boy?


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Conte, può succedere che lui la prenda a botte solo per godersi la sofferenza nei suoi occhi, 13 anni insieme, credo che in rapporti di lungo corso potrebbe succedere e continuo a ripetere, per me è la reazione più giusta ad una azione così meschina. Se una persona ti fa del male non reagisci? E allora Conte, perchè un plutritradito che in quel momento si troverà con la dignità ai piedi dovrebbe fermarsi nel fare scempio del corpo di una giovane ragazza? Pensaci, dì un buon motivo per cui una persona non dovrebbe pigliarsi quella soddisfazione. Non parlare di galera e via dicendo, quando ti monta la rabbia e supera in valore critico, la galera non esiste per te, esiste solo la persona che in quel momento puoi odiare e fidati, l'odio può far molto e come ho sempre detto, io non mi sono mai permesso di andare dall'assassino di mio padre per dirgliene due, perchè lo avrei fatto secco senza alcun dubbio, ma in quel momento non ci penserei alle conseguenze sarebbe solo esultanza.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Per favore, ditemi che non sarà così pure con mia figlia, vi prego!


Kid, in quale mondo vivi?

Certo, che proverà. Tu quando hai fumato la prima cicca di segreto?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensato la stessa cosa, anche se ho un maschio


I maschi aspettano un annetto o due ... salvo quando sono fra di loro e diventa una cosa di competizione.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, può succedere che lui la prenda a botte solo per godersi la sofferenza nei suoi occhi, 13 anni insieme, credo che in rapporti di lungo corso potrebbe succedere e continuo a ripetere, per me è la reazione più giusta ad una azione così meschina. Se una persona ti fa del male non reagisci? E allora Conte, perchè un plutritradito che in quel momento si troverà con la dignità ai piedi dovrebbe fermarsi nel fare scempio del corpo di una giovane ragazza? Pensaci, dì un buon motivo per cui una persona non dovrebbe pigliarsi quella soddisfazione. Non parlare di galera e via dicendo, quando ti monta la rabbia e supera in valore critico, la galera non esiste per te, esiste solo la persona che in quel momento puoi odiare e fidati, l'odio può far molto e come ho sempre detto, io non mi sono mai permesso di andare dall'assassino di mio padre per dirgliene due, perchè lo avrei fatto secco senza alcun dubbio, ma in quel momento non ci penserei alle conseguenze sarebbe solo esultanza.


1) Non riesco a collegare la violenza fisica con comportamenti sessuali alternativi.
2) Ritengo che reagire a quel modo sia da esseri meschini e involuti, volgari.
3) Una reazione del genere, può sfociare con una denuncia penale e con il carcere.
4) Io come tutti, ho incontrato persone che mi hanno fatto del male: ho imparato che fa parte della vita. L'unica cosa valida per me è la risposta che sappiamo dare a chi ci ha fatto del male eh? Ho imparato che più sai affrontare e resistere a questo male, più ti fortifichi, penso che la più grande umiliazione per chi ci ha ferito sia la seguente: ok io con te mi sono comportato come una merda, ma tu sei ancora qui integro che mi vuoi bene.
Con certe persone che mi hanno ferito, è la mia stessa vita, ricca di enormi soddisfazioni, a fare la differenza.

Perchè Daniele dobbiamo ingigantire chi ci ha ferito tramite l'odio?
Non è più grandioso, ridere loro in faccia?
Pensavi di distruggermi eh?
Ma quando mai una moschetta fastidiosa, una zanzara, mette a terra un pachiderma?

Poi ovvio come tutti anch'io ho ferito involontariamente le persone che amavo, no?

Come dice vadinho?
Tutta Xixicà...

Se solo penso a come mi sarei ridotto a lasciarmi distruggere dall'odio, oggi mi ritroverei a mani vuote...invece per me ora è veramente sagra, ma sagra sul serio eh?


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è un tempo per tutto  ; a tredici anni si esplora il proprio corpo per prepararsi al sesso.


Ci si prepara per qualche anno spero...


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Kid, in quale mondo vivi?
> 
> Certo, che proverà. Tu quando hai fumato la prima cicca di segreto?


Io sono stato molto poco precoce su tutto.


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Conte ho esperienza di chi fa del male e non gli frega un cazzo se nonostante tutto sei ancora in piedi, tu non conti nulla per quelle persone, tu non sei nulla, quindi perchè dovrebbero anche solo avere un pensiero in quello? Chi ti fa del male è convinto di essere dalla parte della ragione o per lo meno di aver sbagliato così poco che tanto vale non considerarlo, ma l'entità dello sbaglio dipende dalla sofferenza che si è perpetrata.
Se una persona ti ama davvero e tu la tradisci gli fai del male, davvvero tanto male.


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Io mi chiedo solo una cosa, come fa una persona a pretendere rispetto e non darne neppure un briciolo? Mi chiedo se alcuni traditori qui si godrebbero l'anima nell'essere traditi, mi chiedo quanti si godrebbero nell'essere presi per il culo magari dall'amante e dalla compagna o compagno, il tutto alle spalle. Mi chiedo a quanti farebbe bene alla propria stima, poi mi chiedo e se quelle persone avessero un figlio? Bella la vita di doversi tenere un traditore o una traditrice perchè si ha l'obbligo dei figli, io sono sempre dell'idea che se venissi tradito me ne andrei, punto, figli non figli, mutuo o non mutuo e se per questo, lavoro o non lavoro. 
Di mio rispetto e provo ammirazione per chi ha potuto veramente perdonare, ma del resto per me un tradimento, di qualsiasi natura mostra la incapacità di un "noi" ma una prevalenza di un "io" del traditore. Poi ci sono tradimenti imperdonabili, come questi di Occhiblu, che meriterebbero solo un contraltare di cattiveria incredibile per essere ridimensionati.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Io mi chiedo solo una cosa, come fa una persona a pretendere rispetto e non darne neppure un briciolo*? Mi chiedo se alcuni traditori qui si godrebbero l'anima nell'essere traditi, mi chiedo quanti si godrebbero nell'essere presi per il culo magari dall'amante e dalla compagna o compagno, il tutto alle spalle. Mi chiedo a quanti farebbe bene alla propria stima, poi mi chiedo e se quelle persone avessero un figlio? Bella la vita di doversi tenere un traditore o una traditrice perchè si ha l'obbligo dei figli, io sono sempre dell'idea che se venissi tradito me ne andrei, punto, figli non figli, mutuo o non mutuo e se per questo, lavoro o non lavoro.
> Di mio rispetto e provo ammirazione per chi ha potuto veramente perdonare, ma del resto per me un tradimento, di qualsiasi natura mostra la incapacità di un "noi" ma una prevalenza di un "io" del traditore. Poi ci sono tradimenti imperdonabili, come questi di Occhiblu, che meriterebbero solo un contraltare di cattiveria incredibile per essere ridimensionati.


il concetto è proprio questo


----------



## aristocat (24 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> il concetto è proprio questo


 ma siamo sicuri che lei lo pretenda?


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Mi chiedo, lei vorrebbe che il suo lui andasse con altre? Non avrebbe forse paura che lui trovando una ragazza davvero più figa di lei l'abbandoni? Onestamente chi è insicuro di se stesso non accetterebbe il tradimento, più che altro per paura di perdere la sicurezza che ha che fa il paio con l'eccitazione di farsi spolverare da un'altro.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> ma siamo sicuri che lei lo pretenda?


lei chi? 
ah, occhiblu.ma non c'è più
boh, chi lo sa .a me interessa il principio


----------



## aristocat (24 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> lei chi?
> ah, occhiblu.ma non c'è più
> boh, chi lo sa .a me interessa il principio


 ah bè. concettualmente non fa una piega... :santarellina:. Viviamo in un mondaccio irrazionale però:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte ho esperienza di chi fa del male e non gli frega un cazzo se nonostante tutto sei ancora in piedi, tu non conti nulla per quelle persone, tu non sei nulla, quindi perchè dovrebbero anche solo avere un pensiero in quello? Chi ti fa del male è convinto di essere dalla parte della ragione o per lo meno di aver sbagliato così poco che tanto vale non considerarlo, ma l'entità dello sbaglio dipende dalla sofferenza che si è perpetrata.
> Se una persona ti ama davvero e tu la tradisci gli fai del male, davvvero tanto male.


Senti dipende solo da come io amo lei...
Chi siamo noi per dire...
AH io amo per davvero?
Casomai se ci tiene a te...si dice...per fortuna che sei ancora in piedi eh?
Ma porco cane...è impossibile oggettivizzare un danno ricevuto eh?
Ma come si può?
Tu hai abonormizzato il tradimento che hai subito tu...
Ma non vedi che è poca cosa, rispetto a quello di tante altre persone...
Casso era SOLO la tua ragazza eh?


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Casso era SOLO la tua ragazza eh?


Pensa ed era più di tua moglie per te, va la! Un mutuo, un figlio non vale un decimo di quello che feci per la prima volta nella mia vita con quella persona, cosa che non potrò più fare perchè lei decise di danneggiarmi in modo tale da non aprirmi più a nessuno. Dalla morte di mio padre alla domanda "Daniele, come stai?" rispondevo, "Bene!", automaticamente. Con lei sono riuscito a dire le cose che mi portavo dentro da 18 anni e lei le ha usate contro di me, le ha usate per farmi fuori. Ho una fobia riguardanti i tribunali, si sa  che se venissi denunciato io non riuscirei a presentarmi in quel luogo, ci provai in passato per una persona di mia conoscenza, sono dovuto fuggire fuori dal terrore. Io volendo solo un poco di umanità dalla mia ex mi beccai una minaccia di denuncia, campata per aria, visto che non facevo nulla, ma lei sapeva  che cosa avrebbe creato dentro di me. La mia psicologa dice da tempo che io dovevo prendere e andare a mettere le cose in chiaro, per paura di quella minaccia ho preferito scegliere di uccidermi, quindi per me lei è una assassina, per sua sfortuna io sono ancora vivo e sono incazzato e la mano adesso spetta a me da giocare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2011)

Daniele, la tua fobia si inverte nel momento in cui sei tu a trascinare qualcuno in quel luogo o quando sei certo e sicuro di te.


----------



## Daniele (25 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Daniele, la tua fobia si inverte nel momento in cui sei tu a trascinare qualcuno in quel luogo o quando sei certo e sicuro di te.


Carissimo, io non trascinerò mai nessuno in tribunale, ci ho provato, ma solo il parlare di avvocati mi viene l'orticaria, visto che una  persona di quella razza poco eticamente non ha fatto il suo lavoro in passato per poterci lucrare su. Sono totalmente sfiduciato nel sistema che reputo idiota e barocco. Del resto la sicurezza di me l'ho persa il 21 marzo 2008, da quel momento mi sono sentito un cretino e questa sensazione non cambia.


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io baso le mie fantasiose risposte:
> esclusivamente...
> su...
> La mia esperienza vissuta...
> ...


OcchiBlu si è presentata dicendo che ha un ragazzo che la ama e la vuole sposare, ma lei lo cornifica allegramente.

Se la situazione è questa, io non me la sento nè di ipotizzare che il suo ragazzo la cornifichi (non c'è n'è motivo), nè che sappia di essere cornificato (ci sono persone che sanno mentire molto bene). E se la situazione è questa, mi pare anche più grave il fatto che non siano nemmeno sposati. Non è il giuramento di fedeltà a rendere più pesante un tradimento. Ci sono promesse ben più profonde e importanti di quelle fatte davanti alla legge.

Io non me la sento di dare una pacca sulle spalle a OcchiBlu e dirle 'brava, goditela e pianta più corna che puoi, tanto non sei sposata'... e credo che proprio il fatto di non avere famiglia e di poter disporre liberamente della propria vita dovrebbe essere un motivo sufficiente per prendersi una pausa ed esplorare il nuovo mondo che le piace tanto.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> OcchiBlu si è presentata dicendo che ha un ragazzo che la ama e la vuole sposare, ma lei lo cornifica allegramente.
> 
> Se la situazione è questa, io non me la sento nè di ipotizzare che il suo ragazzo la cornifichi (non c'è n'è motivo), nè che sappia di essere cornificato (ci sono persone che sanno mentire molto bene). E se la situazione è questa, mi pare anche più grave il fatto che non siano nemmeno sposati. Non è il giuramento di fedeltà a rendere più pesante un tradimento. Ci sono promesse ben più profonde e importanti di quelle fatte davanti alla legge.
> 
> Io non me la sento di dare una pacca sulle spalle a OcchiBlu e dirle 'brava, goditela e pianta più corna che puoi, tanto non sei sposata'... e credo che proprio il fatto di non avere famiglia e di poter disporre liberamente della propria vita dovrebbe essere un motivo sufficiente per prendersi una pausa ed esplorare il nuovo mondo che le piace tanto.


Ok!
Ma come la vedi sta tizia?
Se ha il ragazzo da quando aveva tredici anni, uhm, lei mi ricorda la mia testimone di nozze eh?
Eravamo ragazzi eh?
Ma sua madre le disse che se stava con me, ( dato che ero povero), non le permetteva niente, ma se invece stava con X, poteva anche dormire fuori ( dato che era ricco), negli anni lei si abituò a questo ragazzo...ma ciò non le impedì di fare anche altre cose...
QUando si sposò...mi scrisse una lettera di sette pagine, in cui mi spiegava perchè non poteva fare senza questa persona...
Poi però le cose andarono male...ugualmente...

Bisogna vedere se Occhi blu, è capace di liberarsi, (sbarazzarsi) del suo ragazzo...con cui è cresciuta assieme eh?


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok!
> Ma come la vedi sta tizia?
> Se ha il ragazzo da quando aveva tredici anni, uhm, lei mi ricorda la mia testimone di nozze eh?
> Eravamo ragazzi eh?
> ...


Se non lo fa ora, forte delle sue nuove esperienze, non lo farà mai più e si spianerà la strada all'infelicità, trascinandosi dietro ragazzo ed eventuali figli. Non mi sembra abbia grandi alternative.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Se non lo fa ora, forte delle sue nuove esperienze, non lo farà mai più e si spianerà la strada all'infelicità, trascinandosi dietro ragazzo ed eventuali figli. Non mi sembra abbia grandi alternative.


Si l'ho visto accadere.
Forse dalla mia ho che mi sono sempre stufato di una persona, prima di abituarmici ad essa.
Però magari un giorno incontra uno di cui si innamora sul serio eh? Lascia il suo ragazzo, chiude i suoi giochetti e parte per la nuova vita eh?
Chi di noi non rinuncia a piccoli beni, per un bene maggiore?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si l'ho visto accadere.
> Forse dalla mia ho che mi sono sempre stufato di una persona, prima di abituarmici ad essa.
> *Però magari un giorno incontra uno di cui si innamora sul serio eh? Lascia il suo ragazzo, chiude i suoi giochetti e parte per la nuova vita eh?*Chi di noi non rinuncia a piccoli beni, per un bene maggiore?


Certo che potrebbe accadere, anzi sarebbe quasi auspicabile. Ma siccome la fortuna è cieca e la sfiga ci vede benissimo, potrebbe accadere quando stai a quota due figli e un matrimonio alle spalle.

Stò complicarsi la vita quando hai davanti tutte le possibili opzioni per vivertela alla grande io proprio non le capisco.


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

state parlando della ragazza di 23 anni che ha iniziato l attivita a 13?
ditemi che ho sbagliato topic.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si l'ho visto accadere.
> Forse dalla mia ho che mi sono sempre stufato di una persona, prima di abituarmici ad essa.
> Però magari un giorno incontra uno di cui si innamora sul serio eh? Lascia il suo ragazzo, chiude i suoi giochetti e parte per la nuova vita eh?
> Chi di noi non rinuncia a piccoli beni, per un bene maggiore?


La domanda è: perchè non lo lascia prima di innamorarsi di un altro? Posso capire una sposata con figli ma una di 23 anni proprio no.....mi spiace


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari è anche un delinquente...ma perché dovrebbe tenerselo se ha altre esigenze?sulla consapevolezza poi mi pare un discorso , diversamente dai tuoi soliti, un po' vigliacco perché non possiamo deresponsabilizzare un inganno pensando che sia legittimato dalla passività del soggetto a cui è riferito singleeye


Certo che no.
Mi sembrava si insistesse un pò troppo sul processo di canonizzazione del fidanzato.

E' ovvio, più che ovvio che la cosa migliore sarebbe che lei ritornasse libera.
E si dedicasse al suo personale sviluppo su ogni fronte.
Compreso quello di emanciparsi da una probabile educazione che continua a mitizzare il matrimonio, o comunque l'unione stabile come imprescindibile traguardo per la donna.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo che no.
> Mi sembrava si insistesse un pò troppo sul processo di canonizzazione del fidanzato.
> 
> E' ovvio, più che ovvio che la cosa migliore sarebbe che lei ritornasse libera.
> ...


Grande XD!
Del resto mica gliel'ha ordinato il medico a sto qui, di stare con lei.
Siamo del resto noi i tordi, quando ci facciamo andar ben tutto dell'altro...solo perchè ne siamo innamorati!
Mica lei ha detto che muore dalla voglia di sposarlo eh?
Io non capisco perchè dire ad una che la vorresti sposare, le dà garanzia...di un grande amore...
Che sia legato all'istinto di maternità?

Perchè culturalmente è sempre l'uomo che deve desiderare di sposare una donna?
Perchè non può essere la donna che dice, ma tu mi vuoi sposare?
Mah...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> state parlando della ragazza di 23 anni che ha iniziato l attivita a 13?
> ditemi che ho sbagliato topic.


possiamo anche offtopicare ... tu quanti anni hai?


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo che no.
> Mi sembrava si insistesse un pò troppo sul processo di canonizzazione del fidanzato.
> 
> E' ovvio, più che ovvio che la cosa migliore sarebbe che lei ritornasse libera.
> ...


infatti  le stiamo tutti dicendo di starsene libera e bella....


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti  le stiamo tutti dicendo di starsene libera e bella....


Ipse Dixit:
[video=youtube;GX0t90tb1BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX0t90tb1BA[/video]


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo che no.
> Mi sembrava si insistesse un pò troppo sul processo di canonizzazione del fidanzato.
> 
> E' ovvio, più che ovvio che la cosa migliore sarebbe che lei ritornasse libera.
> ...


che poi, chiara,
donna, uomo...per carità; stanno benissimo da soli ...
ma l'unione stabile e felice è proprio un gran bel traguardo


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi, chiara,
> donna, uomo...per carità; stanno benissimo da soli ...
> ma l'unione stabile e felice è proprio un gran bel traguardo


Tu dici?
Per certe persone è solo la naturale conseguenza di essersi incontrate...
Nessun traguardo da raggiungere...
Altre pur di arrivare ad un'unione...compiono sacrifici...che a conti fatti, non ne vale minimamente la pena...
Sono scelte empiriche...
E culturali...
Non mi pare che il matrimonio sia il sogno da raggiungere per le donne di nuova generazione...
Magari forse un figlio...ma consacrarsi ad un uomo...uhm...è demodè!


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Per certe persone è solo la naturale conseguenza di essersi incontrate...
> Nessun traguardo da raggiungere...
> Altre pur di arrivare ad un'unione...compiono sacrifici...che a conti fatti, non ne vale minimamente la pena...
> ...


personale realizzazione e felice incontro .
indipendenza e amore possono coesistere , anzi devono


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> personale realizzazione e felice incontro .
> indipendenza e amore possono coesistere , anzi devono


Sono inquieto minerva...
Allora posso essere indotto a pensare di non essere amato, o che l'amore non ci sia...se mi sento dire:
" Tu vuoi imbrigliarmi in un rapporto che io non voglio?"
Come può esistere in amore, la paura, di venir legati troppo ad un'altra persona?
A sua scusa, metto come premessa, di essere un uomo molto fagocitante, ma solo nella misura che tu rappresenti un interesse per me o nella misura che io desideri vivere certe cose con te.
Mi sono sempre impegnato molto nei rapporti umani.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti  le stiamo tutti dicendo di starsene libera e bella....


insomma di fare come la lacca per capelli il cui jingle pubblicitario diceva

fissa libera
fissa bellaaa

NDR 
"fissa" nei termini previsti dal dialetto siciliano :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Per certe persone è solo la naturale conseguenza di essersi incontrate...
> Nessun traguardo da raggiungere...
> Altre pur di arrivare ad un'unione...compiono sacrifici...che a conti fatti, non ne vale minimamente la pena...
> ...


E' da quando ho letto il post di Chiara ieri che rimugino su stà cosa ed effettivamente la penso un pò come te. Non conosco la realtà attuale di piccoli centri, dove può essere che questa cosa sia ancora radicata, ma le nuove leve le vedo sempre più indipendenti, anzi, forse sono proprio gli uomini che adesso cercano l'unione a tutti i costi, come traguardo anzichè normale coronamento di un incontro.
Nelle donne però c'è una cosa che continua a fare più danni della grandine: l'orologio biologico e il desiderio di maternità. Purtroppo potrei portare esempi reali di donne che si sono rovinate la vita pur di avere un figlio.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2011)

ora  vorrei capire, parlando di coerenza:
io sto nella condizione che mi sono scelta ..ma tu e chiara perché caspita vi siete sposati?
non so voi ma ho grandi ambizioni lavorative e interessi personali molto forti...ma (ma???) amo il mio uomo coltivando la speranza (lavorandoci sodo, anzi) di invecchiare con lui.
giuro che non mi sento affatto meno indipendente.lo sono tanto, non lo sono affatto.perché senza di lui mi mancherebbe la terra sotto i piedi potendocela fare benissimo da sola.
non so se mi spiego


----------



## Amoremio (26 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora  vorrei capire, parlando di coerenza:
> io sto nella condizione che mi sono scelta ..ma tu e chiara perché caspita vi siete sposati?
> non so voi ma ho grandi ambizioni lavorative e interessi personali molto forti...ma (ma???) amo il mio uomo coltivando la speranza (lavorandoci sodo, anzi) di invecchiare con lui.
> giuro che non mi sento affatto meno indipendente.lo sono tanto, non lo sono affatto.perché senza di lui mi mancherebbe la terra sotto i piedi potendocela fare benissimo da sola.
> non so se mi spiego


per me, ti sei spiegata benissimo
e condivido il tuo sentire


----------



## Fabry (26 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> insomma di fare come la lacca per capelli il cui jingle pubblicitario diceva
> 
> fissa libera
> fissa bellaaa
> ...



 Vedi quante cose si imparano, io credevo si scrivesse con la e:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Agosto 2011)

Fabry ha detto:


> Vedi quante cose si imparano, io credevo si scrivesse con la e:carneval:


ma quella non era la campania?:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' da quando ho letto il post di Chiara ieri che rimugino su stà cosa ed effettivamente la penso un pò come te. Non conosco la realtà attuale di piccoli centri, dove può essere che questa cosa sia ancora radicata, ma le nuove leve le vedo sempre più indipendenti, anzi, forse sono proprio gli uomini che adesso cercano l'unione a tutti i costi, come traguardo anzichè normale coronamento di un incontro.
> Nelle donne però c'è una cosa che continua a fare più danni della grandine: l'orologio biologico e il desiderio di maternità. Purtroppo potrei portare esempi reali di donne che si sono rovinate la vita pur di avere un figlio.


Non indipendenti: emancipate e consapevoli.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora  vorrei capire, parlando di coerenza:
> io sto nella condizione che mi sono scelta ..ma tu e chiara perché caspita vi siete sposati?
> non so voi ma ho grandi ambizioni lavorative e interessi personali molto forti...ma (ma???) amo il mio uomo coltivando la speranza (lavorandoci sodo, anzi) di invecchiare con lui.
> giuro che non mi sento affatto meno indipendente.lo sono tanto, non lo sono affatto.perché senza di lui mi mancherebbe la terra sotto i piedi potendocela fare benissimo da sola.
> non so se mi spiego


No non ti capisco.
Io so che non posso permettermi in nessun caso, che la terra mi tremi sotto i piedi.
Non mi è mai stato concesso.
Tutte le volte che ho messo alla prova, l'amore di una persona, questo si è bruciato da solo.
Quindi?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' da quando ho letto il post di Chiara ieri che rimugino su stà cosa ed effettivamente la penso un pò come te. Non conosco la realtà attuale di piccoli centri, dove può essere che questa cosa sia ancora radicata, ma le nuove leve le vedo sempre più indipendenti, anzi, forse sono proprio gli uomini che adesso cercano l'unione a tutti i costi, come traguardo anzichè normale coronamento di un incontro.
> Nelle donne però c'è una cosa che continua a fare più danni della grandine: l'orologio biologico e il desiderio di maternità. Purtroppo potrei portare esempi reali di donne che si sono rovinate la vita pur di avere un figlio.


Ti rispondo in lingua matraini:
Così si è fatto, perchè così andava fatto.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non ti capisco.
> Io so che non posso permettermi in nessun caso, che la terra mi tremi sotto i piedi.
> Non mi è mai stato concesso.
> Tutte le volte che ho messo alla prova, l'amore di una persona, questo si è bruciato da solo.
> Quindi?


perché sei fragile.
saprò affrontare la terra che trema e anche di più , se sarà il caso ma ....intanto c'è un'intimità che mi appaga.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché sei fragile.
> saprò affrontare la terra che trema e anche di più , se sarà il caso ma ....intanto c'è un'intimità che mi appaga.


saprò affrontare anche ciò che posso aver pensato di non poter affrontare


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> saprò affrontare anche ciò che posso aver pensato di non poter affrontare


certamente .
la sofferenza di un abbandono , come ogni lutto , deve poter essere affrontato da una persona che si ritiene matura ed evoluta.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certamente .
> *la sofferenza di un abbandono *, come ogni lutto , deve poter essere affrontato da una persona che si ritiene matura ed evoluta.


non solo


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non solo


e tanto altro.
solita precisina saputella dei miei stivaletti:singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tanto altro.
> solita precisina saputella dei miei stivaletti:singleeye:


maestra dei miei lot...   ... lottatori di sumo


----------



## lothar57 (26 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> maestra dei miei lot...  ... lottatori di sumo


adorate maestre,scherzate con il fuoco..lo sapete che io sono agli inferi o no?
Ma sotto la dura scorza arde o hard...il vero animo della maestra,in minigonna.tacco12,e scollatura vertiginosa...dimmi che e'cosi...........poi per fare penitenza ....il forum.....ciao Amoremio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora  vorrei capire, parlando di coerenza:
> io sto nella condizione che mi sono scelta ..ma tu e chiara perché caspita vi siete sposati?
> non so voi ma ho grandi ambizioni lavorative e interessi personali molto forti...ma (ma???) amo il mio uomo coltivando la speranza (lavorandoci sodo, anzi) di invecchiare con lui.
> giuro che non mi sento affatto meno indipendente.lo sono tanto, non lo sono affatto.perché senza di lui mi mancherebbe la terra sotto i piedi potendocela fare benissimo da sola.
> non so se mi spiego


Per desiderio di indipendenza ho sposato un uomo che ritenevo di amare.
In realtà conoscevo solo un amore mediato, razionale: quello che ti fa mettere in primo piano gli aspetti di sicurezza e affidabilità.

Una grande minchiata, per essere sopportata per un'intera vita.

Minerva, ti sto parlando veramente col cuore in mano, mi rendo conto che per la prima volta riesco a metter nero su bianco le mie reali motivazioni in tutta la loro disarmante verità.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per desiderio di indipendenza ho sposato un uomo che ritenevo di amare.
> In realtà conoscevo solo un amore mediato, razionale: quello che ti fa mettere in primo piano gli aspetti di sicurezza e affidabilità.
> 
> Una grande minchiata, per essere sopportata per un'intera vita.
> ...


lo fai sempre e per questo sei una persona che mi piace.


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché sei fragile.
> saprò affrontare la terra che trema e anche di più , se sarà il caso ma ....intanto c'è un'intimità che mi appaga.


 ma credo che Conte stesse dicendo che a bruciarsi non era il suo sentimento ma quello dell'altra persona... alla prima "prova del nove"


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nelle donne però c'è una cosa che continua a fare più danni della grandine: l'orologio biologico e il desiderio di maternità.* Purtroppo potrei portare esempi reali di donne che si sono rovinate la vita pur di avere un figlio.*


 Fai un esempio, Tuba, può essere interessante . Intendi che queste donne hanno scelto di vivere da mamme single dopo aver scaricato il fidanzato-fuco? 
In che senso lo vedi come un rovinarsi la vita?


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono scelte empiriche...
> E culturali...
> Non mi pare che il matrimonio sia il sogno da raggiungere per le donne di nuova generazione...
> Magari forse un figlio...*ma consacrarsi ad un uomo...uhm...è demodè*!


Sono d'accordo. Il modello sociale del "matrimonio per sempre" si sta progressivamente erodendo. Ma sono ancora in pochissimi ad avere l'onestà di ammettere che è semplicemente finito il coinvolgimento, il trasporto sentimentale e che si desidera qualcosa di più per sè stessi, in un'età ancora giovane che può regalare tanti nuovi slanci e stimoli. 
Quello che mi dispiace notare - anzi, mi secca proprio! - è la tendenza a colpevolizzare il coniuge che si sta per lasciare. _"Ah ma è colpa sua, non era abbastanza in niente, spero solo che accetti le mie richieste di separazione, almeno quello!... stiamo a vedere..."_ Il che può essere vero, ma secondo me *tanti *di questi matrimoni, con il dialogo, la voglia di confrontarsi reciprocamente e di guardarsi dentro a fondo, avrebbero potuto tranquillamente continuare ancora oggi.
Il vero motivo dell'addio è spesso nella voglia di ricominciare, di cambiare "vita"; per paura della noia e nell'urgenza di non farsi sfuggire delle situazioni più "frizzanti" o semplicemente più in linea con la propria personalità, diversa da quella di tanti anni prima.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ipse Dixit:


Guarda che c'è il tastino con la pellicola per inserire i video


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché sei fragile.
> saprò affrontare la terra che trema e anche di più , se sarà il caso ma ....intanto c'è un'intimità che mi appaga.


Io fragile? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Appunto AHAHAHAHAAH...
Io non ho proprio nulla che mi appaghi...
E non ho più nulla da appagare...
AHAHAHAAHAHA...
Io ho già dato: SATIS EST.
Fragile?
Uhm, direi che ero sensibile, mi lasciavo come dire, colpire o spaventare...
Adesso semplicemente: ME NE FREGO.
E penso ad altre cose...non più importanti: ma più necessarie...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> saprò affrontare anche ciò che posso aver pensato di non poter affrontare


Uhm...le partite si fanno quando ci si trova davanti.
Non puoi neanche lontanamente immaginare a cosa potresti andare incontro.
Ma se ciò ti dà sicurezza e autostima: CREDICI.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per desiderio di indipendenza ho sposato un uomo che ritenevo di amare.
> In realtà conoscevo solo un amore mediato, razionale: quello che ti fa mettere in primo piano gli aspetti di sicurezza e affidabilità.
> 
> Una grande minchiata, per essere sopportata per un'intera vita.
> ...


Però finiscila di pensare all'amore che provi o non provi per lui.
Guarda quello che lui prova per te.
E scusami eh, ma non è un uomo da vacue parole: quello fa i fatti.
E' un UOMO e non un minchione.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> ma credo che Conte stesse dicendo che a bruciarsi non era il suo sentimento ma quello dell'altra persona... alla prima "prova del nove"


SI.
Casomai sono gli altri che si difendono da me, non io da loro.
Non sono mai fuggito difronte a nessuno.
SONO STUFO.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2011)

Ci sono novità sopo 22 pagine?
Ho letto il primo post, e da quello che scrivi a me sembra solo che tu voglia goderti la vita...il tuo ragazzo è un impiccio...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Il modello sociale del "matrimonio per sempre" si sta progressivamente erodendo. Ma sono ancora in pochissimi ad avere l'onestà di ammettere che è semplicemente finito il coinvolgimento, il trasporto sentimentale e che si desidera qualcosa di più per sè stessi, in un'età ancora giovane che può regalare tanti nuovi slanci e stimoli.
> Quello che mi dispiace notare - anzi, mi secca proprio! - è la tendenza a colpevolizzare il coniuge che si sta per lasciare. _"Ah ma è colpa sua, non era abbastanza in niente, spero solo che accetti le mie richieste di separazione, almeno quello!... stiamo a vedere..."_ Il che può essere vero, ma secondo me *tanti *di questi matrimoni, con il dialogo, la voglia di confrontarsi reciprocamente e di guardarsi dentro a fondo, avrebbero potuto tranquillamente continuare ancora oggi.
> Il vero motivo dell'addio è spesso nella voglia di ricominciare, di cambiare "vita"; per paura della noia e nell'urgenza di non farsi sfuggire delle situazioni più "frizzanti" o semplicemente più in linea con la propria personalità, diversa da quella di tanti anni prima.


Bellissimo sto post, come sempre, sei molto profonda.
Mi sono molto interrogato su questa tendenza a colpevolizzare eh?
E mi colpisce enormemente il tuo motivo dell'addio.
Però dovremmo anche ficcarci in testa alcune cose sul modello per sempre.
Ma sul serio eh?
Una volta era banalmente per sempre, era necessariamente per sempre eh?
E siccome bisognava che fosse così, ci si sapeva sacrificare, venir incontro ecc..ecc..ecc...
Oggi non è affatto più così.
E secondo me: stare assieme solo per un piano sentimentale è riduttivo, è poco, è inutile, è sbagliato, è assurdo, è un piano fragile, franoso, insidioso.
Come faccio stare assieme ad una persona solo perchè le voglio bene? Eh?


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ci sono novità sopo 22 pagine?
> Ho letto il primo post, e da quello che scrivi a me sembra solo che tu voglia goderti la vita...il tuo ragazzo è un impiccio...


Giusto....
e cmq riassumete pure a me??? avete scritto troppo...non mi va di leggere tutto!


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2011)

scusa ma il tuo ragazzo lo sa?????
io penso di avere le tue stesse sensazioni ..... ma nn vorrei che mio marito se ne accorgesse!!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo hai delineato benissimo lo scenario eh?
> Ma tanto lui non soffre finchè non la scopre eh?
> Allora perchè darsene pensiero?


Perchè quando la scopre, soffre.
Meglio anche per lei fare quello che preferisce senza altri pensieri...


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e non smettere!
> tromba a bestia con chi vuoi senza tenere legato il futuro sposo
> 
> lo so che ti dà la certezza di non restare sola
> ...



approvo completamente...


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è mica detto che si cacci in un casino eh?
> Mi dispiace ma ci sono anche quelle...che dicono...ehi ragazzi...aspettatemi ora mi sposo, poi è sagra meglio di prima eh?
> Ci sono quelle che dicono...
> Senti adesso mi tocca fare sta cosa...ma nulla cambia nei nostri programmi no?
> ...



Italiano-Conte

Cara che ami divertirti, PERFETTO. Ma magari al tuo fidanzato non fa piacere, e quando lo scoprirà magari tra anni penserà di avere perso anni di vita con una persona che non conosce etc etc, e avrete mesi e anni di dolore, magari con figli di mezzo... ecchè, magari ce lo risparmiamo tutto il solito teatrino? Sei giovane e piena di vita, non siete sposati, perchè metterti in un vicolo cieco senza alcun bisogno? O lo molli, o gli chiedi se gli va bene che tu ti diverta (ce ne sono, anche se rari). Sempre per il "evitiamo dolori inutili". Perchè consigliarle di continuare così quando con 'sto pischello non ci sono legami di matrimonio e figli, e sembra CHIARO che adesso lei ha voglia di scopare in giro e non di sposarsi? LUI lo ha chiesto a lei....


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora vuol dire che sono un cazzone se sono ancora single e non con una bella famigliola che mi aspetta a casa.
> Sapendo che subisco fortemente il fascino di quell'apparato femminile a sud dell'ombelico e a nord delle ginocchia, e non trovando nessuna che riesca ad avere su di me una forza di attrazione più potente, voglio avere la presunzione di dire che coraggiosamente, dignitosamente, sticazzicamentecheaquarantudueannisuonatisonoancorasingle preferisco così che pomì.
> 
> Cioè, la settimana scorsa a Francoforte con un mio amico sono stato in posto da me ed il mio amico ribatezzato come la Disneyland della figa. Ci mancava solo il castello di Biancaneve e Paperina che ballava ed era perfetto. Ma quando siamo tornati a casa, noi, non abbiamo dovuto inventare nessuna cazzata ad una eventuale persona che diciamo di amare e questo, almeno per me, vale più di tante scopate.
> ...



Tuba, sei grandioso come sempre...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè quando la scopre, soffre.
> Meglio anche per lei fare quello che preferisce senza altri pensieri...


Questo non è affatto scientifico.
Io sono decisamente stufo di questo aristotelismo. Stufo e stanco.
Lei comunque dovrebbe essere figa e dire al suo ragazzo, senti, te la dò a nastro, mi piace scopare con te, ti amo, qui e là, ma siccome sono un po' come si dice...troietta...insomma mi faccio anche altri uomini...ma sono solo scopatine senza senso...
Lei mi ricorda Monella di Tinto Brass...
Io sono Monella Libera e Bella...

Ma lo capisci o no...che è comodo avere un fidanzato da quando avevi tredici anni?
E la paura di stare sole?
Eh?


----------



## Sole (28 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci o no...che è comodo avere un fidanzato da quando avevi tredici anni?
> E la paura di stare sole?
> Eh?


Conte, non è scritto da nessuna parte che una paura non possa essere superata. Tutti abbiamo paura della solitudine. Restare soli ci spaventa. Ma le paure si analizzano, si affrontano e, a volte, si superano. E credimi che superarle, a volte, dà un'enorme fiducia in se stessi e ci cambia in meglio.

Ci sono donne che per coerenza hanno lasciato mariti o fidanzati e magari cresciuto figli da sole, barcamenandosi giorno dopo giorno. Non sono esseri sovrumani e non credo che non abbiano mai avuto paura. Semplicemente si sono rimboccate le maniche trovando in loro stesse le risorse necessarie per andare avanti.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo non è affatto scientifico.
> Io sono decisamente stufo di questo aristotelismo. Stufo e stanco.
> Lei comunque dovrebbe essere figa e dire al suo ragazzo, senti, te la dò a nastro, mi piace scopare con te, ti amo, qui e là, ma siccome sono un po' come si dice...troietta...insomma mi faccio anche altri uomini...ma sono solo scopatine senza senso...
> Lei mi ricorda Monella di Tinto Brass...
> ...



Conte, la vita può essere MERAVIGLIOSA.

A 23 anni, se hai paura di restare sola, rischi di perderti le cose più belle della vita stessa. Metti che il fidanzato è un pò pantofolone e lei avventurosa... si perde una vita di viaggi e scoiperte, che magari avrebbe fatto per qualche anno da sola e poi con un compagno meraviglioso, adatto a lei.

Io posso anche capire accontentarsi a 40 anni, o 50. Lo posso capire. Ma a 23?!?!?!?
Ti chiudi a 23 anni, e magari a 25 incontri il tuo vero compagno, e non lo riconosci perchè stai tirando su i pargoli del rimpiazzo?

Conta, capiscimi, qua c'è un discorso di pulizia e lealtà e sincerità col fidanzato, ma anche e soprattutto un discorso di consapevolezza di lei, che a 23 anni di fidanzati se ne può trovare -e trova- quanti ne vuole.
Allora... l'unico modo di essere felici è essere fidanzati/sposati? CERTO che è bello assere NOI, ma quando il NOI non c'è, che fretta hai a 23 anni di avere un confortante cucciolo?

Qua si parla di un matrimonio che parte di merda... perchè mai?


----------

